# *whispers quietly cause it's months away* Anyone thinking of attending Crufts 2017?



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Cause I am! :Woot

Gonna try and do all four days again this year, missed out last year on two days because of a hectic schedule . But this year I'm gonna actually be puppy shopping! 

So, anyone else thinking about attending Crufts this year?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I am! I so am this year!!! 

My current job finishes in February and I'm treating myself by attending Crufts and taking the whole of March off!  

Can't bloody wait!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, and.... PUPPY SHOPPING! 

You'll see me dashing around the stands, squealing and buying all the things! Please stop me and ask me to take a few deep breaths


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, and.... PUPPY SHOPPING!
> 
> You'll see me dashing around the stands, squealing and buying all the things! Please stop me and ask me to take a few deep breaths


:Hilarious:Hilarious

Well, you're obviously going to need the tutu and princess tiara for your new little princess - who am I to stop you? :Angelic


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Of course! 

I knew you would be no help  I like it! 

I think my sister is coming with me. She's just as dog crazy as I am but she has sense... I think.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would like to go someday, when is not known.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Of course!
> 
> I knew you would be no help  I like it!
> 
> I think my sister is coming with me. She's just as dog crazy as I am but she has sense... I think.


I once had to be nearly physical restrained cause I wanted to order a hulk costume for Bear and a Thor costume for Lucky :Bag

Crufts is like the best and worst thing ever for me - I am surrounded by dogs and dog minded people but I also cannot stop eating there! The food stalls are :Hungry


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> I would like to go someday, when is not known.


It's my favourite part of the year other than Halloween


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We'd been planning it already, definately at least Sunday, as that's when Russians are showing, but. We might (oh so trying not to get my hopes,but can't help it) have a pup at home then, so one of us would be dog sitting, our older girl could stay herself the morning or afternoon, but a pup couldn't.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Biffo said:


> We'd been planning it already, definately at least Sunday, as that's when Russians are showing, but. We might (oh so trying not to get my hopes,but can't help it) have a pup at home then, so one of us would be dog sitting, our older girl could stay herself the morning or afternoon, but a pup couldn't.


BRT again? There's literally so many 2017 puppies due :Woot


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I once had to be nearly physical restrained cause I wanted to order a hulk costume for Bear and a Thor costume for Lucky :Bag
> 
> Crufts is like the best and worst thing ever for me - I am surrounded by dogs and dog minded people but I also cannot stop eating there! The food stalls are :Hungry


Oh god! I LOVE FOOD! AND COFFEE!

I should be banned... Crufts is not good for me. Last time I went to that Pet show in London, I spent nearly £1000 on crap lol!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> BRT again? There's literally so many 2017 puppies due :Woot


Aaah! BRTs! They're on my 'one day' list :Jawdrop


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hopefully yes...all depends on my new job...but will be a newbie to it all..

Taking OH..who keeps telling me hes not a dog person we live with 5 as you all know ....
So I think he will be gutted if we can't make it too..

So fingers crossed!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure - in a way, I'd love to go, but will have to see what's happening dog-wise. 'my' day would be Sunday - working Group to see the TMs and Newfies, but if... and it's a big if!, Either Beau or Ronin is successful with the team rally try-outs, that would be the Thursday. Watch this space.....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh god! I LOVE FOOD! AND COFFEE!
> 
> I should be banned... Crufts is not good for me. Last time I went to that Pet show in London, I spent nearly £1000 on crap lol!


 I've averaged that on food I reckon.... The NEC does this meal deal where you get scrummy food like Fish & Chips with mushy peas rool a bottle of drink and a slice of cheesecake roolrool. I like the milkshake stand as well - Nutella Milkshake is life!



Lauren5159 said:


> Aaah! BRTs! They're on my 'one day' list :Jawdrop


Ah you see it's a Giant Schnauzer for me  preferably a Salt and Pepper one. I have a puppy planned after the Elkhound should all be well and then who knows after that :Eggonface:Facepalm


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'm not sure - in a way, I'd love to go, but will have to see what's happening dog-wise. 'my' day would be Sunday - working Group to see the TMs and Newfies, but if... and it's a big if!*, Either Beau or Ronin is successful with the team rally try-outs, that would be the Thursday. Watch this space.....*


Fingers crossed! Our own PF superstars :Woot


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I've averaged that on food I reckon.... The NEC does this meal deal where you get scrummy food like Fish & Chips with mushy peas rool a bottle of drink and a slice of cheesecake roolrool. I like the milkshake stand as well - Nutella Milkshake is life!
> 
> Ah you see it's a Giant Schnauzer for me  preferably a Salt and Pepper one. I have a puppy planned after the Elkhound should all be well and then who knows after that :Eggonface:Facepalm


Oh god! I love fish and chips, cheesecake AND milkshakes! 
I love Standard Schnauzers too!

Too many breeds, so little time!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really hoping to go, couldn't last year as too many family birthdays on the Sunday when I wanted to go ( Hounds and Terriers ).
OH ( not a dog fan ! ) is keen to come too so the girls will have to go into kennels overnight.
I'm not sureif any of Reena's offsrpings will be shown , her daughter that won Best Puppy Bitch in Breed in 2015 has just had a litter.
I love,love,love the shopping ! If OH comes he can help carry it.

Anyone else planning to go on the Thursday ? If so can we say hi ?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh god! I love fish and chips, cheesecake AND milkshakes!
> I love Standard Schnauzers too!
> 
> *Too many breeds, so little time!!!*


My Best Friend worked out if you set the limit at 12 dogs you can work your way through your 'to be owned' list before we pop our clogs :Hilarious

I'm loving working Clumbers and Goldens currently - a friend of the family used to go shooting and has been trying to talk me into both for months :Bag


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Hopefully yes...all depends on my new job...*but will be a newbie to it all..*
> 
> Taking OH..who keeps telling me hes not a dog person we live with 5 as you all know ....
> So I think he will be gutted if we can't make it too..
> ...


It's like a world within a world - it blew my 12 year old brain the first time I went :Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm really hoping to go, couldn't last year as too many family birthdays on the Sunday when I wanted to go ( Hounds and Terriers ).
> OH ( not a dog fan ! ) is keen to come too so the girls will have to go into kennels overnight.
> I'm not sureif any of Reena's offsrpings will be shown , her daughter that won Best Puppy Bitch in Breed in 2015 has just had a litter.
> *I love,love,love the shopping ! If OH comes he can help carry it.*
> ...


I take a mini hand luggage suitcase and drag that round when I go on my own - perfect for all my shopping adventures!

Me! I'll be there, enjoying the Elkhounds and Westies probably  and hopefully cheering on #teamtyton as well


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Perhaps we can meet for coffee ?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hopefully but on a weekday as Saturday was wayyyyy tooooo maniac!! Even though Saturday is generally pastoral day so all my favourite breeds! Plus I will need to puppy shop as well  though puppy wouldn't be until Summer sometime most likely 

All depends on my money as I am in the process of wanting to set up my own business early next year.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've never been to Crufts, is it OK to get round in a wheelchair?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe - gave the time booked off work 

But it's such a pita to get to from here & thus tears train saga was a nightmare

'my' breed us on Sat but not sure I can face it then as was sooooo busy! 

Also depends on cost as thinking I really need to go the day before & stay over - but funds are tight due to change of jobs (& much lower salary )


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a thought...new job way better...might be able to go on weekdays! Before would have to be weekends!!

Am getting more excited as I type...
Am even going to ask a friend too...
If there is food she'll be there especially as it's good food!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I would like to go, but I'm not sure I would cope very well with the crowds. Does anyone know how busy it is likely to be on the Friday?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh i will definitely be going on one of the days - its all about the shopping for me ... and the eating lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I've never been to Crufts, is it OK to get round in a wheelchair?


I haven't been, but I'm sure you can hire mobility scooters for the day at the NEC, so presumably it's wheel friendly, apparently very busy though!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Perhaps we can meet for coffee ?


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> I've never been to Crufts, is it OK to get round in a wheelchair?


It is wheelchair friendly but I would stick to the weekdays like Thursday or Friday, Super Saturday really is Super Saturday and it's hard to get round everything.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Hopefully but on a weekday as Saturday was wayyyyy tooooo maniac!! Even though Saturday is generally pastoral day so all my favourite breeds! Plus I will need to puppy shop as well  though puppy wouldn't be until Summer sometime most likely
> 
> All depends on my money as I am in the process of wanting to set up my own business early next year.


Working and Pastoral is Sunday this year, BIS show day.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> BRT again? There's literally so many 2017 puppies due :Woot


Oh yes!



Lauren5159 said:


> Aaah! BRTs! They're on my 'one day' list :Jawdrop


If you have time you should definitely come by the judging ring. It is really friendly, the breeders/handlers this year were all happy to chat before showing, and after showing more than happy to make a fuss of the dogs. The judge this year was popular too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I haven't been, but I'm sure you can hire mobility scooters for the day at the NEC, so presumably it's wheel friendly, apparently very busy though!





Pappychi said:


> It is wheelchair friendly but I would stick to the weekdays like Thursday or Friday, Super Saturday really is Super Saturday and it's hard to get round everything.


Thank you both. If I went it would be a weekday, I do struggle in crowds but maybe all the dogs about would distract me enough.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> I would like to go, but I'm not sure I would cope very well with the crowds. Does anyone know how busy it is likely to be on the Friday?


Busy but not as busy as the Saturday or the Sunday, Saturday will especially manic this year because it's Gundog day. I've always found Gundog day to be the busiest day despite the fact it only has group, probably because of the popularity of the breeds in that group.

Plus on Friday you don't need an extra ticket for main ring entrance, I went with a friend who didn't like crowds and when it got too much for her we sat in the main arena and watched the agility and displays.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Biffo said:


> If you have time you should definitely come by the judging ring. It is really friendly, the breeders/handlers this year were all happy to chat before showing, and after showing more than happy to make a fuss of the dogs. The judge this year was popular too...


I definitely will! What day are they? I'm hoping to go most days but if I don't, I'm trying to figure out what days will be best lol.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> I definitely will! What day are they? I'm hoping to go most days but if I don't, I'm trying to figure out what days will be best lol.


Sunday  Early bird tickets are released in October :Woot


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

BRT's are on Sunday, so it will mega busy, but they are usually judged in the afternoon, and it's a much smaller entry than a lot of classes, so there's a great chance of getting a seat to watch them!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm really interested in agility, flyball, heelwork to music ....... all that stuff rather then the showing. 
Agility is what gets me all excited. When is agility day?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> I'm really interested in agility, flyball, heelwork to music ....... all that stuff rather then the showing.
> Agility is what gets me all excited. When is agility day?


They do agility ever day I believe but the Big Finale is on Sunday and you get all the qualifiers on the other days. This was this years arena timetable for Thursday to give you an idea.

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/day-1-thursday-9th-march/#arenaprogramme


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to have to go for the whole four days lol!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, and.... PUPPY SHOPPING!
> 
> You'll see me dashing around the stands, squealing and buying all the things! Please stop me and ask me to take a few deep breaths


You should have your own stand there (says the person who has never been and has no idea of the logistics of this)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I've never been to Crufts, is it OK to get round in a wheelchair?


I think so you should be fine, I'm thinking of hiring a mobilty scooter there for when I go in 2018, can't do next year as the pastoral is on a Sunday it will be to crowded, 2018 they are on a Thursday so that should be quieter.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I once had to be nearly physical restrained cause I wanted to order a hulk costume for Bear and a Thor costume for Lucky :Bag
> 
> Crufts is like the best and worst thing ever for me - I am surrounded by dogs and dog minded people but I also cannot stop eating there! The food stalls are :Hungry


I honestly thought you meant you were going there to buy a puppy. I had images of you furtively handing over a roll of grubby £20 notes and then dashing out the back with a puppy stashed under your jacket


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm going to have to go for the whole four days lol!


I like the tone of this - like 'oh balderdash, I'll never be able to pick. Ah, well! All four it is' :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> Busy but not as busy as the Saturday or the Sunday, Saturday will especially manic this year because it's Gundog day. I've always found Gundog day to be the busiest day despite the fact it only has group, probably because of the popularity of the breeds in that group.
> 
> Plus on Friday you don't need an extra ticket for main ring entrance, I went with a friend who didn't like crowds and when it got too much for her we sat in the main arena and watched the agility and displays.


That's one of my big issues as well this year - if I go back I want to see the gundogs .... Might have to wait a couple of years until they're on Thursday!

Stuff is cheap BUT as it costs so much to get there it is actually more expensive!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> I honestly thought you meant you were going there to buy a puppy. I had images of you furtively handing over a roll of grubby £20 notes and then dashing out the back with a puppy stashed under your jacket


Some dodgy KC dealings out the back where we are all swapping breeds in the car park :Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> That's one of my big issues as well this year - if I go back I want to see the gundogs .... Might have to wait a couple of years until they're on Thursday!
> 
> Stuff is cheap BUT as it costs so much to get there it is actually more expensive!


It's not too much of an issue for me because it's just on the M6 and off the M6 I'm practically at the NEC's door - takes about 40 minute if that. It must be a pain in the backside for you guys further up North


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Working and Pastoral is Sunday this year, BIS show day.


Ha I def won't be going on BIS day  Probably won't go


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> You should have your own stand there (says the person who has never been and has no idea of the logistics of this)


I'd love to... Price is the issue at the minute. It's sooo expensive!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be there with this handsome dude 










Not looking forward to it being BIS day tbh as it will be super busy. But I'll likely be tied to the breed ring all day ( oh fun! ) although I'm gonna sneak off with him at some point and do some shopping  If I have enough money it would be nice to stay the day before and perhaps do most of my shopping then.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't like attending crufts, but will be watching it on the TV/Live Youtube, which I look forward to every year!
Hope everyone who goes enjoys it


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Only if I get to be part of the Midlands team for the Inter Regional Rally competition. One part is hoping we get through because it would be a great achievement but the other part hopes we fail because Crufts is just far too busy and noisy for my liking, give me a massive headache.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> *Crufts is just far too busy and noisy for my liking, give me a massive headache.*


Thats why I only go Thursday maybe Friday but no way will I go on a Saturday or Sunday


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Thinking?
Had my hotel booked last month


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

spots said:


> Thinking?
> Had my hotel booked last month


Bloody hell 

I guess you're only considering it?  I'm eagerly awaiting the advance ticket release in October :Woot


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> BRT again? There's literally so many 2017 puppies due :Woot


Dont you mean RBT!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I wasn't going to go because of breeding plans but I have decided that I am going to go for the shopping and I may even be showing.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

The OH and myself plan to go on the Thursday to see the hounds.
We (or should I say I) say were going to go every year but never do so the OH said he is going to make sure we do next year. 
I have never been so am quite excited already!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm going!!! I'm going to be going on the Sunday though. 
@Animallover26 There are a few stairs that are quite hard to get down and I found it difficult to find the ramp but did so in the end. Otherwise it is really wheelchair friendly and I think you'd do just fine ☺


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MrRustyRead said:


> Dont you mean RBT!


Nooo, we refer to the them as BRTs here! But if you wanna be pedantic... :Shifty


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

That is a weird one though, the rest of the world calls them Black Russian Terriers, but in the UK it's Russian Black Terrier, but when we first had the breed we didn't live in the UK, so we've always said BRT!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Would love to go but just not sure I'd cope with such a busy place even my small town centre does my head it with people on a Saturday I hate it. 
So I'll just watch from home n make use of discounts for treats etc that some companies give from the comfort of my sofa


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't even cope with my local tescos unless it's ridiculously quiet so I'm guessing no day at crufts would suit me :Arghh Plus the extra expense of a boat or plane journey on top of the squillions of things I'd want to buy means we'd have to stop spending money on things like food and electric until then


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

We used to go every year but I`m not keen on it now so doubt very much I will be going, too crowded and noisy for me these days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd definitely go if I were a _bit _closer. But I do always enjoy watching on youtube


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

We'll be there on Sunday, just have to decide which dog to enter.
It's a big day for us because Boogie and Toots's breeder is judging the Pastoral Group.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I'd definitely go if I were a _bit _closer. But I do always enjoy watching on youtube


What's a long haul plane ride away???

I don't see your problem...just cost, time, work commitments, your dogs...see dogs now instead of dog...and your cat!

Bless you, at least you are always there in spirit.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Born to Boogie said:


> We'll be there on Sunday, just have to decide which dog to enter.
> It's a big day for us because Boogie and Toots's breeder is judging the Pastoral Group.


Wow that's amazing :Jawdrop What an accolade!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If anyone wants to take my shopping list and get me a few things then feel free  with my money of course


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Pappychi said:


> Wow that's amazing :Jawdrop What an accolade!


I might even try to get tickets for the group this time


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Born to Boogie said:


> I might even try to get tickets for the group this time


I go every year to BIS, wasn't going to go this year but managed to get last minute tickets and my breed won BIS! 

I love the spectacle of BIS, that rush in those final minutes is just magical but then I am also sad cause it's all over till next year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I never even stick around for Best in Group, after the breed judging finishes we get in some last minute shopping and head home. I do record it all and watch later though.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you have to buy extra tickets for particular parts of it? I went to a convention recently it was £35 to get in and all you were allowed to do without paying more money was breathe.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Summerhaze said:


> I'm going!!! I'm going to be going on the Sunday though.
> @Animallover26 There are a few stairs that are quite hard to get down and I found it difficult to find the ramp but did so in the end. Otherwise it is really wheelchair friendly and I think you'd do just fine ☺


Thank you



Hanwombat said:


> If anyone wants to take my shopping list and get me a few things then feel free  with my money of course


Oooo can you do that? :Woot Right, who would do my shopping for me?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Do you have to buy extra tickets for particular parts of it? I went to a convention recently it was £35 to get in and all you were allowed to do without paying more money was breathe.


Only on Sunday, on Sunday you would have to purchase a BIS arena ticket for the main arena. But on the other days you get access to the main arena included in your entry ticket.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Only on Sunday, on Sunday you would have to purchase a BIS arena ticket for the main arena. But on the other days you get access to the main arena included in your entry ticket.


Thank you - can you watch different breeds being judged?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Thank you - can you watch different breeds being judged?


Yep they're all in the halls and you can find the ring numbers in either the Show Guide, the Catalogue or on one of the boards they have positioned around the halls.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Yep they're all in the halls and you can find the ring numbers in either the Show Guide, the Catalogue or on one of the boards they have positioned around the halls.


Ohh goody   i hope I can make it. Any vague idea of ticket price?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

All the info is here.
Not sure when tickets are available.
http://www.crufts.org.uk/


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

@KatieandOliver my Nan usually handles her dogs at Crufts so we always watch the breed judgings. I like to wander round and look at the judgings of the other breeds that interest me within the pastoral and working groups as well (gotta love me Malamutes and Shelties).


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Little Buck has qualified to go to Crufts so we should be there on toy day which is friday if I am lucky enough to qualify Peter as well we will also be there on hound day which is thursday


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Freyja said:


> Little Buck has qualified to go to Crufts so we should be there on toy day which is friday if I am lucky enough to qualify Peter as well we will also be there on hound day which is thursday


Wow, we really do have some PF superstars, don't we!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you going to give showing a go with your new pup @Pappychi?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Are you going to give showing a go with your new pup @Pappychi?


That's the plan  bit nervous about it though, just in case I fall over or do something silly.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> That's the plan  bit nervous about it though, just in case I fall over or do something silly.


You might be joining the superstar league then at some point? :Hilarious

It IS nerve wracking to be fair. But it does get easier the more you do it, as with anything I guess. Saying that, I'm in a breed that has little outside observers lol. God knows how I'd feel showing a more popular breed!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> You might be joining the superstar league then at some point? :Hilarious
> 
> It IS nerve wracking to be fair. But it does get easier the more you do it, as with anything I guess. Saying that, I'm in a breed that has little outside observers lol. God knows how I'd feel showing a more popular breed!


One hopes so!  Yeah my breed isn't mega popular either but I can't imagine being in Standard Poodles or anything like that! They must really enjoy the attention, the handlers that is! 

I remember watching Westminster a few years back and there was a woman with a red dobe who won the working group. She got the crowd going and her handling was very showy and flashy but I was sat there like 'wow, I don't think I could do that!'

She was on her knees, leant right back and tossing this treat!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I've never been to Crufts, is it OK to get round in a wheelchair?


You can get around in a wheelchair and is totally accessible but there are rather a lot of people from mid morning. You can hire mobility scooters as well but just remember to pre-order on the NEC web site x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> I would like to go, but I'm not sure I would cope very well with the crowds. Does anyone know how busy it is likely to be on the Friday?


I go on Friday every year. Last year was busier than the year before but I think that was because it was gun dog day x


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Won't be going this time but am determined to drag my mum with me for the 2018 one , as I have always wanted to go and see the different breeds and of course we have Barney now so shopping with happen!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'll be there on the friday showing cherokee  and then i'm going back saturday and sunday with my friends. sunday will mainly be spent round the dobermann ring. got to go and show support for my other breed.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Little Buck has qualified to go to Crufts so we should be there on toy day which is friday if I am lucky enough to qualify Peter as well we will also be there on hound day which is thursday


That's a thought I'm not sure Starla has even qualified this year.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Jax has qualified to go, but undecided if we will go to show or go at the weekend for shopping ha


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm hoping to get two days in this time, Thursday and Friday. Hopefully dragging the OH or my mum along with me!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Pappychi said:


> Wow, we really do have some PF superstars, don't we!


Buck is 6 years old and will be a few weeks to young to go into the veteran class. We have never bothered trying to qualify him before as we didn't think him good enough. Someone who show italian greyhounds peruaded me to enter him into a champ show so we entered him for the National dog show last may. There was 5 in his class so we didn't think we would get anything but he came 3rd and qualified at his first ever atempt.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm already planning my puppy shopping list 

I think someone is gonna have to restrain me :Sorry


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just found out I'll not be going to Crufts on thursday hound day as whippets have had a change of judge and Peter's breeder who should have been judging in 2018 is now judging dogs in 2017 so even if I qualify him I'll not be able to take him.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

After years of failing to get myself sorted in time I've only just gone and bloody booked myself a hotel and train tickets  

:Singing I'm going to Cru-ufts! I'm going to Cru-ufts! :Singing

I'm going to be there on the Thursday (unsurprisingly!!) and the Friday. Are we going to have some kind of PF secret signal so we can recognise each other? ompus


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> After years of failing to get myself sorted in time I've only just gone and bloody booked myself a hotel and train tickets
> 
> :Singing I'm going to Cru-ufts! I'm going to Cru-ufts! :Singing
> 
> I'm going to be there on the Thursday (unsurprisingly!!) and the Friday. *Are we going to have some kind of PF secret signal so we can recognise each other?* ompus


Maybe we should do a post a picture of yourself thread so we can all recognise each other?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I live fairly close to the NEC but I have never been to Crufts! I'm always jealous of everyone's hauls though :Hilarious


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I most certainly will not make the same mistake as last year! I came across Mylo's food stand within 10 mins of being there, filled my trolley full & due to severe OA in my hip I couldn't be bothered to trek back to the car to unload! My arms were hanging off by the end of the day! Next year will be completely different & pain free as I've now had my hip replacement & will be able to shop till I drop!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

The Travelodge is booked! Going for all 4 days again - my friend has qualified for the agility on two of the days (definitely Sunday, not sure about the other), so I'll get in free and get to watch stuff from backstage. That leaves 2 days for frantic shopping and watching other stuff. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The countdown begins!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I've definitely not already booked it off work... nuhuh. Not me. 
We should have a P.F meet up for coffee/beer/bananas/whatever!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

My first trip to Crufts was back in the 1980s when I was a teenager, it was in London - Earls Court I think. I've been to the NEC twice - the last time probably in 2003, I had a Manchester Terrier then and wanted to see them. If I went again it would be on Thurs or Friday which I less busy.

I am not as interested in the show side now, my tastes have changed and the coats of some of the breeds I admired in the 80's are way too long now.

I'd also need to win the lottery to buy everything I wanted from the trade stands


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> I've definitely not already booked it off work... nuhuh. Not me.
> We should have a P.F meet up for coffee/beer/bananas/whatever!


Bananas are weirdly specific


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone's going on the Thursday I'm up for coffee (and bananas ??? )


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll be there - but no idea which day/s yet.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> If anyone's going on the Thursday I'm up for coffee (and bananas ??? )


I'm probably going to do Friday and Saturday. But not 100% yet.
Bananas are entirely optional.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

I was just thinking about crufts the other day! 
The OH and myself plan to go on probably the thursday for hound day. It'll be the first time we have been - I say every year I'm going to go but never do so this year I definately want to. 
I think I may have asked this last year but, for those who have been before, what is the parking like? I imagine it can get busy? And how much is it for parking?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

XemzX said:


> I was just thinking about crufts the other day!
> The OH and myself plan to go on probably the thursday for hound day. It'll be the first time we have been - I say every year I'm going to go but never do so this year I definately want to.
> I think I may have asked this last year but, for those who have been before, *what is the parking like? I imagine it can get busy? And how much is it for parking?*


Plenty of it, but horrendously busy - there are free shuttle buses to/from the venue to the car parks (although they're walkable too). Parking is either £10 or £15 a day, I can't quite remember.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I'm there on Sunday, but whoever is bringing bananas or beer that day will have to come to me I'm afraid as I'll be pretty tied to the breed ring the majority of the day :Bored


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Plenty of it, but horrendously busy - there are free shuttle buses to/from the venue to the car parks (although they're walkable too). Parking is either £10 or £15 a day, I can't quite remember.


Thank you for the reply, we will be prepared for busy and likely try get there early.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

XemzX said:


> Thank you for the reply, we will be prepared for busy and likely try get there early.


Yep, arriving early and staying right until closing is generally the best bet. At it's busiest arriving around 10am and leaving late afternoon, IME.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

What days are you all planning on going? I can't decide


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have never been I would really like to this year


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Terrier and hound day yaaaaaaay, best day


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Terrier and hound day yaaaaaaay, best day


Whhhhhy is it on Thursday!!! *wails*


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll let you know if I'm going to be there on the Sunday on the evening of 21st January (after Manchester Champ show ;-) as it's dependent on results!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I've averaged that on food I reckon.... The NEC does this meal deal where you get scrummy food like Fish & Chips with mushy peas rool a bottle of drink and a slice of cheesecake roolrool. I like the milkshake stand as well - Nutella Milkshake is life!
> 
> Ah you see it's a Giant Schnauzer for me  preferably a Salt and Pepper one. I have a puppy planned after the Elkhound should all be well and then who knows after that :Eggonface:Facepalm


I DIDN'T KNOW THEY HAD MILKSHAKES!!! (I think I'm now going to end up blowing the money on so many milkshakes I'm going to make myself ill)! 
I'll be there on the Sunday (been looking forward to going to Crufts since I left Crufts last year) so I may see a few of you around but I'm mainly tied to Belgian Shepherds with a family member.
Whenever ANYONE mentions Crufts, I scream with excitement!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll definitely be there just not sure which day yet


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going on the Friday with my dog training buddies! I'm so excited, I've booked the whole four days off so I can spend the rest of it in my pj's watching the livestream on youtube


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

It'll be Sunday for us, am so excited! Might be taking the train this year, less excited about that! Although I suppose it will limit my shopping.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Whhhhhy is it on Thursday!!! *wails*


Each year the different groups rotate last year hound and terrier day was sunday so it is thursday this year.

As for arriving I think visitorsare no alloed in until 8.30 unless someone bought you ticket when they entered the you can go in though the dog entrances. As for leaving peple showing are not aallowe to reemove dogs until 4pm even if you have finiished showing early in the morning so at 4pm there are quese at all the exits so if you are spectating the best times to leave are either before 4pm or later on as there will be ques at that that time to get off the car parks

I will be there on friday showing Buck my itailan greyhound


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Each year the different groups rotate last year hound and terrier day was sunday so it is thursday this year.
> 
> As for arriving I think visitorsare no alloed in until 8.30 unless someone bought you ticket when they entered the you can go in though the dog entrances. As for leaving peple showing are not aallowe to reemove dogs until 4pm even if you have finiished showing early in the morning so at 4pm there are quese at all the exits so if you are spectating the best times to leave are either before 4pm or later on as there will be ques at that that time to get off the car parks
> 
> I will be there on friday showing Buck my itailan greyhound


Oooh I wanna meet Buck~ <3


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Freyja said:


> Each year the different groups rotate last year hound and terrier day was sunday so it is thursday this year.
> 
> As for arriving I think visitorsare no alloed in until 8.30 unless someone bought you ticket when they entered the you can go in though the dog entrances. As for leaving peple showing are not aallowe to reemove dogs until 4pm even if you have finiished showing early in the morning so at 4pm there are quese at all the exits so if you are spectating the best times to leave are either before 4pm or later on as there will be ques at that that time to get off the car parks
> 
> I will be there on friday showing Buck my itailan greyhound


I always found this rule quite odd. I mean, I've had a couple of people in my breed say they have left before 4pm and that it's not strictly adhered to. What if you had an emergency? Or was feeling ill? To be honest depending on how the day plays out I hope to be left before 4pm!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> I always found this rule quite odd. I mean, I've had a couple of people in my breed say they have left before 4pm and that it's not strictly adhered to. What if you had an emergency? Or was feeling ill? To be honest depending on how the day plays out I hope to be left before 4pm!


In an emergency you can got to the secretarys office and ask to be allowed to leave early also if you hae discover dogs passes you can come and go as you please. My friend gave me one a few years ago because I only had my veteran there we were in the ring at 8.30am and had finished showing by 9pm


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> Oooh I wanna meet Buck~ <3


As soon as I know were we are I will let you know were we are I hven't taken an italian to crufts for a few years the last time we were in hall 5


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going, can't wait to spend money 
It's my favourite time of the year


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I go every year. Have done since it was in London and my dad took me while I was at school... then it moved to Birmingham. Never missed a year since. Anyway, I'm going on Thursday, a clan of us, we get the coach from Taunton which takes us there and back and costs peanuts virtually. But, the upside is there is no driving or trying to get out of the NEC carpark at the end of the day, well, not that I have to worry about anyway. 

I'm not going to see the show, I go for the stands and shopping and to meet people I've not seen since last year... I watch the agility and the obedience but the flyball leaves me cold, I have no interest in it at all, I've tried, but nope, it's not for me. 

Anyway, I have a list of things I'm going to buy, I take a huge shopping trolly with me every year (yes, I'm one of those who runs over your feet, sorry!) but I never get bored with any of it, oh, and I just love seeing all the beautiful dogs. The people are amazing too, so many characters and walks of life, what's not to like?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What's on everyone's shopping list?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> What's on everyone's shopping list?


I'm not actually sure this year would you believe! Probably stocking up on food & treats mainly if I get much time to shop  Will have to have a look through the list of exhibitors attending this year.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like some new Equafleeces for my three. Going to look at the HiK9 dog beds and, more Vetbed. I'll also be looking into a fleece type harness for Fidget as the one he uses is okay, but it's not padded. Plenty of toys of course and, a new training vest for me as my current one is erm, shall I say, rough haha!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I booked the Thursday off work last week


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't got much of a list either, amazingly  I need to save for new van cages though so it's probably best that I don't spend much at crufts (famous last words) 
I want to get the Kong gyro if it's cheaper there, stock up on fish skins, few blankets, fur tugs for the spanner and a new tug from JK9 for the sheppy. 
I would like new perfect fit harnesses for the Chihuahuas but I don't think they were any cheaper than online last year


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm going to buy ALL OF THE THINGS!!!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

One thing i will suggest when making your shopping list is to look up the cheapest you can get it online as well. As some of the stands offers arent always that brilliant.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I am now planning to go on the Friday 
A 6 hour round trip but it will be worth it.
Taking my friend who's never been, i've been once 7 years ago.
Planning on having an in car picnic there and back so we can have more spending money for dog stuff 

Does anyone know if there will be any stalls selling canicross equipment?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Question to those who have been to crufts before... are the dog things normally getting sold for the same price as online? Or is it cheaper? More expensive?? I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going as I'm really only interested in Sunday and hotels cost too much to stay there sat- sun night, but if I'm only going for a day, then the earliest I get to Birmingham would be 2.30.... and spending around £80 just to spend 4-5hrs there is a bit...meh. Not sure about it. But one of the reasons I'd be going is to do some shopping. The big question is then - is it worth it? I mean if I'm only saving 2-3 pounds on stuff then I guess it's more of a hassle...


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> Question to those who have been to crufts before... are the dog things normally getting sold for the same price as online? Or is it cheaper? More expensive?? I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going as I'm really only interested in Sunday and hotels cost too much to stay there sat- sun night, but if I'm only going for a day, then the earliest I get to Birmingham would be 2.30.... and spending around £80 just to spend 4-5hrs there is a bit...meh. Not sure about it. But one of the reasons I'd be going is to do some shopping. The big question is then - is it worth it? I mean if I'm only saving 2-3 pounds on stuff then I guess it's more of a hassle...


Tricky one, it depends on what you what to buy.

Food & treats - without a doubt, there are some great show offers and you can make huge savings compared to RRP - for me, personally, this is a huge (main) reason that I go. Other stuff - you do have to be careful as it's not always cheaper. Things like Equafleece, Ann Rees - these are seldom any different to online prices.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't agree with crufts.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowT said:


> I don't agree with crufts.


Probably best you keep out of a thread of people talking about it then


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

SixStar said:


> Probably best you keep out of a thread of people talking about it then


Wise advice. I'll be watching the livestreaming via youtube.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> Oooh I wanna meet Buck~ <3


Italian greyhounds are in hall 5 ring 31 on friday


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

shadowmare said:


> Question to those who have been to crufts before... are the dog things normally getting sold for the same price as online? Or is it cheaper? More expensive?? I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going as I'm really only interested in Sunday and hotels cost too much to stay there sat- sun night, but if I'm only going for a day, then the earliest I get to Birmingham would be 2.30.... and spending around £80 just to spend 4-5hrs there is a bit...meh. Not sure about it. But one of the reasons I'd be going is to do some shopping. The big question is then - is it worth it? I mean if I'm only saving 2-3 pounds on stuff then I guess it's more of a hassle...


If you can leave booking the hotel until the last minute you can sometimes get a better deal on rooms


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Question to those who have been to crufts before... are the dog things normally getting sold for the same price as online? Or is it cheaper? More expensive?? I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going as I'm really only interested in Sunday and hotels cost too much to stay there sat- sun night, but if I'm only going for a day, then the earliest I get to Birmingham would be 2.30.... and spending around £80 just to spend 4-5hrs there is a bit...meh. Not sure about it. But one of the reasons I'd be going is to do some shopping. The big question is then - is it worth it? I mean if I'm only saving 2-3 pounds on stuff then I guess it's more of a hassle...


Same as @SixStar .... I go for the treats, some are half price if not more, so I make sure to buy enough for the whole year! Food can have good offers on, but can be a problem carrying it!

Beds aren't any cheaper I've found. Leads & collars maybe a fraction cheaper but it's nice to look at them sometimes in real life.

I've found other things like Adaptil, prokalin etc are maybe 10% cheaper but no bargains to be had really.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Question to those who have been to crufts before... are the dog things normally getting sold for the same price as online? Or is it cheaper? More expensive?? I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going as I'm really only interested in Sunday and hotels cost too much to stay there sat- sun night, but if I'm only going for a day, then the earliest I get to Birmingham would be 2.30.... and spending around £80 just to spend 4-5hrs there is a bit...meh. Not sure about it. But one of the reasons I'd be going is to do some shopping. The big question is then - is it worth it? I mean if I'm only saving 2-3 pounds on stuff then I guess it's more of a hassle...


Yes as the others have said, there is usually deals to be had regarding treats & food. For example last year Fish4Dogs had offers on something like 3 boxes of their new range treats for £8 and I usually can pick up quite a few canned wet food for good deals. Things like toys don't tend to be any cheaper IME and actually last year Cash's fave ball ever was dearer there than the shops I get it back here from.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How do you find out when and where breeds are being judged? 
I can't see this info on the website


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Might just miss out this year... I'm not too interested in treats as I make my own most of the time so wouldn't be buying much anyway. Might as well use the travelling money to buy stuff online then. And at least at home I'll be able to see more stuff online than if I was travelling :Shifty


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> Thanks everyone! Might just miss out this year... I'm not too interested in treats as I make my own most of the time so wouldn't be buying much anyway. Might as well use the travelling money to buy stuff online then. And at least at home I'll be able to see more stuff online than if I was travelling :Shifty


Lots of the online stores have Crufts weekend online specials, so look out for those


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> How do you find out when and where breeds are being judged?
> I can't see this info on the website


It won't be on their website but when you are showing it tells you in the schedule were you will be. I managed to find out when I entered Buck which ring we are in as I don't have a paper schedule


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> It won't be on their website but when you are showing it tells you in the schedule were you will be. I managed to find out when I entered Buck which ring we are in as I don't have a paper schedule


Thank you
I'll have to work it out when I get there.
Taking a couple of friends and we wanted to watch a couple of specific breeds if possible but won't be arriving until about midday


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Thank you
> I'll have to work it out when I get there.
> Taking a couple of friends and we wanted to watch a couple of specific breeds if possible but won't be arriving until about midday


What are the breeds you are wanting to see? I'm showing tomorrow so won't have time to look but I can look when I get a chance


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fleur said:


> How do you find out when and where breeds are being judged?
> I can't see this info on the website


http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_17_Schedule.pdf

Tells you the hall & ring numbers to find your chosen breed


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_17_Schedule.pdf
> 
> Tells you the hall & ring numbers to find your chosen breed


Thank you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We're hopefully going on the Thursday. I usually like to go on the day that the working and pastoral dogs are judged, but didn't fancy going on the Sunday. Need to get myself organised and find someone to have Holly for the day.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

This will be me...


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am trying to decide whether to do Thursday or Friday. My favourite groups are the working, pastoral and gun dogs but I can't do the weekend. So what day should I go for ? There are a couple of breeds I like on both days.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Brilliant, thank you Dog lover Lou!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Ive never been before but my Mum has shown at crufts when she was in her late teens/20s for her, at the time, boss. She hasn't been for many years but she wanted to go again. So for her birthday pressie this year I'm taking her on Thursday to see the terriers. I wanted to take her last year but wouldn't have been able to cope with the crowds on BIS day.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well be there Sunday (Working group) with Samuel. I don't expect to see many familiar faces when we're in the ring as TMs are up first, and with Samuel still being a puppy he'll be on very early (at least then we can relax and enjoy the rest of the day  )


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I might be lurking, Russians are next door, but not on until after Leonburgers so I'll be hovering waiting to grab a seat!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I am officially going to be there for all 4 days! 

*whispers*









I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tyton said:


> Well be there Sunday (Working group) with Samuel. I don't expect to see many familiar faces when we're in the ring as TMs are up first, and with Samuel still being a puppy he'll be on very early (at least then we can relax and enjoy the rest of the day  )


You may be second in the ring veterans are always the first class if there are any entered.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Freyja said:


> You may be second in the ring veterans are always the first class if there are any entered.


Yes, the Veteran Dog is listed as the very first class before Puppy Dog - but I suspect there won't be many of them (not a terribly long lived breed ) so don't suppose they will take very long to judge.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> I am officially going to be there for all 4 days!
> 
> *whispers*
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


See you there! If you have FB send me a PM and I'll arrange a coffee


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I won't be going this year - I have a puppy to save up for and too busy attending dog courses  Maybe next year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

A month to go folks!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I would love to go, but cant sadly 
Leos are in early and have a sneaky suspicion a dog I really like will be there again and am sure if he is, top honours will no doubt be bestowed....again lol.
Train will not get in till well after they will have finished judging, oh well maybe next year depending on judge.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

We are officially going to be there on the Sunday - representing our team in the canicross demo in the main arena. Yay!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

For anyone wanting to go to see a paticular breed being judged there have been some changes made to the judging order start times and the rings for some breeds.

http://www.dogworld.co.uk/story.php/174805


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't wait. Booked a handling lesson with eric salas in the morning so hopefully will improve mine and cherokee's movements.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone know of any discount codes?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm now going on Saturday! Yippee!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Anyone know of any discount codes?


MYKCC17 gets you 10% off ..... bit rubbish when KC used to give you 50% off!

Haven't seen any others yet


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I have just been on to the Crufts site to go through my shopping list and find the trade stands I want. It's looking like I'll be all over the place, I need halls 1, 3, 4 and 5.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Making my list of stalls to visit ..... noticed so far that Billy & Margot font appear to be there and Fetch has confirmed on FB they aren't going so no free goodie bag this year!

*Hall 1*
Akela 1-49
Kennelpak 1-44 
Lily's Kitchen 1-116
Mariners Choice 1-108
Skippers Pet Products 1-154
*
Hall 2*
Lintbells 2-119

*Hall 3*
Fish4dogs 3-120
Natures Menu 3-72
Platinum 3-3a
Sniffers Pet Care 3-104

*Hall 4*
Canagan 4-76
Finer by Nature 4-28 
Lovejoys 4-96
Natural pet products 4-64
Naturesdiet 4-52
Pooch & mutt 4-82
*
Hall 5*
Anco 5-162
Feelwells 5-130 
Forthglade 5-138
Laughing dog 5-66
Pet treats wholesale 5-90


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh Finer by Nature, I need to stock up on their little sausages, they're very high value training treats in this household.

I need to make my list soon, only just over a week to go & I haven't even thought about it:Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillons girl friend has qualifed and I can't go.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Making my list of stalls to visit ..... noticed so far that Billy & Margot font appear to be there and Fetch has confirmed on FB they aren't going so no free goodie bag this year!
> 
> *Hall 1*
> Akela 1-49
> ...


Think it's shorter than last year lol! 

I've just suddenly had a light bulb go off - can you remember who I got the sausages from?

She absolutely loved them & I know they had a website (which I thought I'd put in my favourites but can't find!)

FOUND IT!

ETA - she still plays with her puppy dog from Fetch!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have been going for the past three years with a friend, but this year she cant do it, so am not going, was really looking forward to it as well. I go to see the Rough collies


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm heading to the Seatreats stand for the jerky 'fish fingers' (I normally order on-line) but does anyone know if anyone else sells the big bags of sea jerky? I can't remember the names of the fishy people! Thanks


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Think it's shorter than last year lol!


A little smaller, but to be fair apart from fish4dogs and the bow-wow tripe stick things, I actually don't need anything!



fernlady said:


> I'm heading to the Seatreats stand for the jerky 'fish fingers' (I normally order on-line) but does anyone know if anyone else sells the big bags of sea jerky? I can't remember the names of the fishy people! Thanks


Fish4dogs and skippers ...... sea treats are usually the cheapest though.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks @Westie Mum. I normally visit the fish4dogs stand but never look at the jerky x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Thanks @Westie Mum. I normally visit the fish4dogs stand but never look at the jerky x


Fish4dogs was 2kg for £25 last year. Think Seat Treats was either £15 or £20 for 2kg.

Miss Fussy Pants Poppy will only eat fish4dogs


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Fish4dogs was 2kg for £25 last year. Think Seat Treats was either £15 or £20 for 2kg.
> 
> Miss Fussy Pants Poppy will only eat fish4dogs


My last order of fish fingers was 17.50 for 1kg (online) so I'm hoping to get some bargains. I've just started to make my list, it's very exciting!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going on the Thursday and want to see the obedience ring and GCDS displays. Does anyone know which halls these will be in as I can't seem to see it on the website. Thanks.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey 


Westie Mum said:


> Making my list of stalls to visit ..... noticed so far that Billy & Margot font appear to be there and Fetch has confirmed on FB they aren't going so no free goodie bag this year!
> 
> *Hall 1*
> Akela 1-49
> ...


Hey there, do you think you could give me the link to where you can see the list of stalls - I can't find it on the website


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Hey
> 
> Hey there, do you think you could give me the link to where you can see the list of stalls - I can't find it on the website


http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/
Click on the Other Exhibitors tab & they are listed A-Z


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

fernlady said:


> http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/
> Click on the Other Exhibitors tab & they are listed A-Z


Fabulous Thankyou


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That reminds me to get my list together! Hope to do most of my shopping in the morning on the way to our ring. Contemplating getting Ty an Equafleece too


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Got my tickets booked for the Sunday. I'm so excited! 
Got a shortlist of breeds to spend time with at dd (rethinking dog2 as we now want something smaller).
And of course shopping for my boy


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I am there all four days.










^ this is my face (although my hair now has blonde tips but I don't have a picture of it). If you spot me come grab (and when I say grab I don't mean literally grab cause that would be unsettling ) me a say hey.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not going this year - can't really afford it. Hopefully next year


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope all of you able to go have a wonderful time!  
I'll be stuck at home with a new puppy that weekend, poor me! :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Hope all of you able to go have a wonderful time!
> I'll be stuck at home with a new puppy that weekend, poor me! :Hilarious


OOh exciting (I'd probably prefer to be stuck at home with a new puppy - getting really nervous now )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Hope all of you able to go have a wonderful time!
> I'll be stuck at home with a new puppy that weekend, poor me! :Hilarious


 :Woot

Puppy I think it is? Or just pet sitting?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
no way I can go in the flesh, but I plan to catch the livestream & some recorded videos - especially Freestyle comp'n among the sports, & of course some breed judging.
.
I'd love to attend, but until i can walk on water, it's not happening.  Or maybe teleport...
.
.
.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> no way I can go in the flesh, but I plan to catch the livestream & some recorded videos - especially Freestyle comp'n among the sports, & of course some breed judging.
> .
> ...


Do they have an equivalent of Crufts in the USA ?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

kittih said:


> Do they have an equivalent of Crufts in the USA ?


 I think Westminster is the American 'equivalent' - this was on a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, kittih:

Do they have an equivalent of Crufts in the USA ?

/QUOTE
.
.
sorta, but not really - there's no one NATIONAL breed-show; there are several huge ones that take entries from all over the USA, each claiming to be "the" national venue.
.
WKC / Westminster Kennel Club dog-show, in February around Valentine's Day, is the one that gets loads of media attn; it's in NYC, so very convenient for TV-crews & news coverage, & it's at the Garden - which it outgrew a coupla decades ago, but tradition keeps it there, despite horrible crowding, ear-popping noise levels, & inadequate parking.  The WKC dog-show is the 'oldest'. Sheer age doesn't make it 'the greatest'.
.
the 'National Dog-show' was formerly the Phila Kennel-Club dog-show [PKC], & is the 2nd-oldest in the USA; they didn't hold events during the Great Depression [1928 - '32], but have been running since 1879.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Dog_Show
It's sponsored by Purina [not my fave corporation], & the show is taped for national broadcast on Thanksgiving Day.
.
the Eukanuba Invitational is also a nationwide Champs-only show; all 3, WKC, PKC, & Euk-Invitational, are AKC events. 
.
The American Kennel Club is the oldest American registry, but IMO it's also the most corrupt & least interested in the health & welfare of purebred dogs; they - IMO - are primarily interested in registration fees for litters, & are now blatantly in bed with the industrial-scale breeders they USED * TO condemn wholesale.
The AKC lobbied intensely at the Federal level to prevent passage of several iterations of national Puppy Bills, meant to clamp down on mills; throwing their considerable weight & "respectable" reputation on the scale to defend the indefensible is pretty grotesque.
.
.
the UKC / United Kennel Club was once virtually exclusively pit-types & hounds - they are currently, IIRC, the largest registry in the world for the various coonhound breeds, plus of course Beagles, other scenthounds, sighthounds, & so on - hunting dogs; but more than a decade ago, they expanded to become an "all breed" registry.
My Akita was dual-registered [AKC via her breeder at birth, UKC by me after purchase], & I showed her at the UKC Centennial dog-show when she was 9-MO.
.
Their all-breed Nationals are held in Michigan; one is the Premier, focused primarily on dog-sports with breed-rings as a sideline, the other the National Championship, primarily for breed-rings plus dog-sports as a sideline.
.
http://www.thedogpress.com/DogShows/UKC-Premier-Dog-Show-2014-148.asp
.
in 2010, the National Champ UKC show became "Gateway National" & moved venue from the club HQs in Kalamazoo to Purina's campus -
https://www.ukcdogs.com/gateway-nationals
.
.
The UKC is - IMO - a much-more stringently ethical registry; they don't smack hands when U do something horrific, they strike Ur dogs off the registry & U don't come back - as in, 'ever'. The AKC fines the breeder or handler, or bans the pro-handler from showing for X months, & then all is forgiven. :Shifty
The UKC will strip registration from every dog U ever bred, if U do something truly Godawful; the AKC fines, forgives, & forgets - conveniently, for their purse.  That way, U go on breeding, registering pups, handling dogs, paying entry fees, parking fees...
.
.
There are of course also national breed-club specialties & regional all-breed dog-shows, but specialties are single-breed events [they can be enormous or bitty], & regionals cover up to 10 or 12 states; a regional makes travel less arduous, as being 3,500 miles across makes the U-S a bit unwieldy.
.
for rare breeds not recognized by the AKC, there's ARBA - Am. Rare Breeds Assoc. They have a number of no-contact breeds, where the handler is expected to exhibit the dog's teeth for the judge to see, & if need be, move the coat to let the judge see 2 testes in the scrotum; certain guarding breeds, primitives, & LGDs are among the Look-don't-touch entries.
ARBA is fairly ethical, *but* I saw an ARBA judge award the Best in Show to a Tibetan Mastiff with a disastrous temperament, at the Regional show held in VA that year - he'd been sequestered in a crate on the far side of a 2-acre field, in the shade, all afternoon - he barked & snarled furiously at any dog or human who moved, even from that distance, all day - & he then GROWLED steadily at the judge while in the show-ring! --- A dog like that doesn't get a major award, they get thrown out of the ring for temp issues & the handler or owner is told to come back when he's a bit more tolerant. :Jawdrop
I reported it to ARBA HQ, but never heard anything back.  However, *the judge -* not the registry - was at fault.
.
.
.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Must say, I think I'd prefer showing under the UKC rather than the AKC, just by what you say @leashedForLife & what I've heard too. I'm not to fond of the ethics of the AKC myself, and although our KC is far from great, I do believe we place higher value on health & welfare than the AKC does.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
me, too, Lou - I love the fact that all the attn is on the *dogs *in the UKC ring; kids as young as 10-YO handle their own, the handler MUST own or co-own the dog, there are no "pro handlers" permitted in the UKC rings [unless they are AKC pros who own or co-own a UKC-registered dog... which happens], & that changes the chemistry considerably - for the better, IME.
.
dress is casual & practical, no sequins or designer shoes with astronomical prices; T-shirts or polos are common, so are jeans, khakis, & walking shoes, boots in cold weather, or trainers. Nobody's wearing a designer dress with a 3-digit or higher price tag.  The DOGS are the stars - as they should be - & handlers are there to move them, hold them in place for the judge, & exhibit the bite.
AKC judges look at the wrong end of the leash, much of the time; they know the pro handlers, & figure "So-&-so wouldn't handle that dog if it weren't a contender...", then give them the benefit of the doubt, & often the ribbon.
.
I thoroughly enjoyed showing at the UKC Centennial, & i was deeply honored when a breeder from the sled-dog pull asked me to consider breeding my Akita with a Chinook stud, if she continued to grow out well - she saw us at the sled-dog "sampling" where novice dogs could try it in harness, & altho Moon had a 14-inch incision from her GDV surgery & wasn't safe to be harnessed, she interacted well with the other dogs & was calm, sociable, & unfazed by the crowd or cheers.
Had she not developed auto-immune problems at 2-YO, she'd have been in the [still open] UKC Chinook registry. 
.
.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

This time next week 
Red dingo have brought out some new designs, so I need to stay away from their stand as I really do not need more stuff


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm on a strict budget this year, helped by the fact I'm taking the train and going on my own - no other Half to be my pack mule! But I might swing by Red Dingo!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I'm on a strict budget this year, helped by the fact I'm taking the train and going on my own - no other Half to be my pack mule! But I might swing by Red Dingo!


Ermmmm don't under estimate one woman on her own travelling by train. This was mine last year 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/10-13-march-2016.418744/page-26#post-1064485437


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Ermmmm don't under estimate one woman on her own travelling by train. This was mine last year
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/10-13-march-2016.418744/page-26#post-1064485437


Just went through my old comments on that thread to see what I'd bought, good job I did as it's reminded me to buy tickets now as last year I left it till the day before & they'd taken them offline.
Also apparently by 12pm on Thursday it was 'heaving' so I need to get out quicker 
And I got the flu the day after going, I am rarely ill but I remember that was horrible!

Anyone going on Sunday the raw stands usually have good deals near end of the day


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> This time next week
> Red dingo have brought out some new designs, so I need to stay away from their stand as I really do not need more stuff


Mylo has a new Red Dingo collar & lead every year so it's good to know they have some new designs.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sweet Jesus WestieMum! Did you have a shopping trolley?

I'm buying new scissors, I want some 7.5 or 8 inch straight shears, going to try some different brands and see what suits my hands best, so pretty much my whole budget will be on that. And maybe a toy or 2 each for the dogs! So I'll just be taking a backpack for my food and to carry my stuff home.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what stand Kong are under on the trade list? I know they were in hall 5 last year but don't appear to be on the list this year


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> Sweet Jesus WestieMum! Did you have a shopping trolley?
> 
> I'm buying new scissors, I want some 7.5 or 8 inch straight shears, going to try some different brands and see what suits my hands best, so pretty much my whole budget will be on that. And maybe a toy or 2 each for the dogs! So I'll just be taking a backpack for my food and to carry my stuff home.


A suitcase - you can check them in the luggage/cloakroom and then go back during the day to drop off your shopping 



Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know what stand Kong are under on the trade list? I know they were in hall 5 last year but don't appear to be on the list this year


I can remember what it was called now, but yes i am pretty sure it was another company in hall 5 that was selling Kong stuff, rather than Kong themselves.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully it's there this year although I don't recall any discounts on that stand. 

Few stands not there this year, biggest disappointment is that Daisy's dog deli appears not to be going for the first time in years. I usually get the dogs some liver cake from there


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw Daisy's Dog Deli listed the other night when I checked.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Biffo said:


> I'm on a strict budget this year, helped by the fact I'm taking the train and going on my own - no other Half to be my pack mule! But I might swing by Red Dingo!


Have you got a pizzle wagon organised for carrying extras??


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I could have sworn I saw Daisy's Dog Deli listed the other night when I checked.


I messaged them to check but they didn't respond so I'll take it as a no!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Have you got a pizzle wagon organised for carrying extras??


Sadly no Pizzle Wagon!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Biffo said:


> Sadly no Pizzle Wagon!


Get one! Let's start an army!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Right I've done my list

Hall 1-
Nutriment
Akela
Becothings
Mariners choice
Skippers
Chuckit

Hall 2-
Lintbells

3-
Natural instinct
Natures menu
Laboklin
CAMDDWR
Fitpaws
Tounchango k9
K9 connectables

4-
Dorwest
Finer by nature
Canagan
Dapper
Vetbed

5-
Riaflex
Collar
Kong?
Dog games ltd
Pet treats ltd

Noticed Fetch aren't there this year either


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Thanks, hopefully it's there this year although I don't recall any discounts on that stand.
> 
> Few stands not there this year, biggest disappointment is that Daisy's dog deli appears not to be going for the first time in years. I usually get the dogs some liver cake from there


I definitely saw Daisy's Deli on the list last week as I remember thinking I was going to Canagan to get Mylo's food & then across the atrium to Daisy's Deli & then back to the car to unload. I've just looked again & I can't see it now either! How strange


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My list is complete too, although realistically I might not get the chance to visit all of them. I don't think we will be showing before 12 so I plan on taking a leisurely stroll through all the halls to Hall 5 and do my shopping along the way, but shall see.

Hall 1 -

Akela
Naturo
Pet Munchies
Skippers
Ditzy Pet ( although that's a maybe underlined lol )
Julius - K9
Mariners Choice ( assuming this is Sea Treats too, right? )
Pet Needs

Hall 2

Lintbells

Hall 3 -

Fish4Dogs ( although depends on what bargains I pick up on the other fishy stands as Fidh4Dogs is often more expensive )
Natures Menu


Hall 4 -

Lovejoys
Canagen
Finer by Nature
Equafleece

Hall 5 -

Forthglade
Feelwells
Groomers Ltd
Pet treats wholesale


Not sure whether that last one is the big natural treat stand I'm thinking of though. I got some good stuff from a natural treat place last year that had lots of variety other than pigs ears/bully sticks etc.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Most of mine is food related lol. That's all I really need this year.

I did notice Daisy's Dog Deli were missing though, but as @fernlady says, I know I saw them at one point.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Btw, if any of you spot me walking around the halls with Cash on the Sunday, don't be a stranger  I'll be wearing all black, but my jumper will have a Hovie logo on, and Cash is pretty easy to spot


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Btw, if any of you spot me walking around the halls with Cash on the Sunday, don't be a stranger  I'll be wearing all *black*, but my jumper will have a Hovie logo on, and *Cash* is pretty easy to spot


Are you...the man in Black? Have you returned from the dead?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> My list is complete too, although realistically I might not get the chance to visit all of them. I don't think we will be showing before 12 so I plan on taking a leisurely stroll through all the halls to Hall 5 and do my shopping along the way, but shall see.
> 
> Hall 1 -
> 
> ...


@Dogloverlou Mariners Choice & Sea Treats are different x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know what stand Kong are under on the trade list? I know they were in hall 5 last year but don't appear to be on the list this year


The stand selling Kong toys are normally in the same place but I can't for the life of me remember what they're called!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

This time next week my purse will be considerably lighter & I will have rearranged Mylo's cupboard to fit all the new purchases in! My arms & legs will have dropped off & I'll probably be snoring!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm Daisy's deli must have changed their mind then!

If anyone sees any stands selling these treat bags please could you PM me (so that I get an email alert)


And any stands selling these type fleece blankets


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/category_s/2302.htm

http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/

Hall 1 Stand 70


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/category_s/2302.htm
> 
> http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/
> 
> Hall 1 Stand 70


This is where I tried to order it from, they are out of stock & have been for a while. I'll still check the stand though just in case


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Linda is awaiting a big shipment.................


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

fernlady said:


> The stand selling Kong toys are normally in the same place but I can't for the life of me remember what they're called!


Paws Trading usually have quite a lot of kong stuff


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Plan:
Amble around aimlessly and buy all of the things* including puppy buying for the puppy that doesn't yet exist and may never exist....




*that I can afford.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm now going saturday as well as friday and sunday so that is now going to be my shopping day  i need to get my three measured cos i want to get them all equafleeces. thinking about getting cherokee a new show collar and lead too.cherokee's breeder was gonna help me groom her but can't make it now so one of her friend's is gonna help me instead. she's a genius with a pair of scissors so my girl will look fab :Kiss


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm Daisy's deli must have changed their mind then!
> 
> If anyone sees any stands selling these treat bags please could you PM me (so that I get an email alert)
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh really like those blankets (wish I was going this year)


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh really like those blankets (wish I was going this year)


They are made by a company called Animate, my local pet shop sells them but they are expensive so hoping to find cheaper at Crufts! They are nice blankets though, wash up nice & dry quick


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> They are made by a company called Animate, my local pet shop sells them but they are expensive so hoping to find cheaper at Crufts! They are nice blankets though, wash up nice & dry quick


Ahhhhhh they should be good - Animate took over Outhwaite coats & I have one (since the change) and have been very pleased with the quality of it  didn't know they made blankets as well so off for a look!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> Get one! Let's start an army!


Much as I admire the PW my scissors will set me back £60 odd a pair, so sadly I really will have no need for one this year.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, I am! 

Dexter got his Stud Book Number last year so is qualified for life.

It's Rio's first Crufts!

We are there on Friday. Good luck and have fun all!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Kicksforkills said:


> Yep, I am!
> 
> Dexter got his Stud Book Number last year so is qualified for life.
> 
> ...


Good luck! How exciting for Rio, first time!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Biffo said:


> Good luck! How exciting for Rio, first time!


Thank you, the day will be nothing but telling him to be quiet I can assure you.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Couple more days


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

One freshly laminated sign......


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Excellent sign Katalyst! I will keep be keeping a watch out for the PW on Sunday.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Katalyst said:


> View attachment 302506
> 
> One freshly laminated sign......


Brilliant! :Hilarious

I'll keep my eyes open for you, although will be tied to the breed ring from 12 onwards so may miss you


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

All the Crufts posts on trade stands Facebook pages are getting me excited  sad times when you're highlight of the year is shopping for dog biscuits


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> View attachment 302506
> 
> One freshly laminated sign......


I will look out for you on Thursday


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Shouldn't have much of an affect but M40 northbound junction 15- M42 3A is closed between 9pm-6am


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Can't wait to see the early birds (people going tomorrow!) reporting back with the bargains 

@CavalierOwner are you going this year ?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck and have fun whatever!



Katalyst said:


> Plan:
> Amble around aimlessly and buy all of the things* including puppy buying for the puppy that doesn't yet exist and may never exist....
> 
> *that I can afford.


 You can afford anything if you're brave enough.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to have to restrain my self as much as possible as I have Cash in for further health tests the week after. I'm going to try and keep to a budget of about £80-100 but it goes so quick!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys have got their pocket money ready


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me or has this week been dragging?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

For anyone buying Canagan ...... hmmmmm wonder if they'd give one away with tins ! ..... free wheely bag when you buy 3 x 2kg of dry food.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Can't wait to see the early birds (people going tomorrow!) reporting back with the bargains
> 
> @CavalierOwner are you going this year ?


*waves* yes! I'm not on here much these days but thought I'd check in for a Crufts thread.  I'm on the train now super excited.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Have a lovely day Thursday people!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

After smugly saying I don't have a shopping list......I do now! Samuel has spent his night shredding his bed, so he now needs a new one for in his crate :-(

Good luck to all at Crufts today, have a great time and tell us all about it!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Sat eating my breakie and making a list of things I wanna see.

Anyone looking for me I'll be in the main arena from 5:30pm onwards for all the showing and the opening of the Eukanuba World Challenge (come on Devon!). Since I'm about half an hour from the NEC I shall be leaving around 09:00 today


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

We're going tomorrow and Saturday. Hoping to get into the judging for the Utility group.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> *waves* yes! I'm not on here much these days but thought I'd check in for a Crufts thread.  I'm on the train now super excited.


Have a fab time! Cant wait to see what you brought later 



Tyton said:


> After smugly saying I don't have a shopping list......I do now! Samuel has spent his night shredding his bed, so he now needs a new one for in his crate :-(
> 
> Good luck to all at Crufts today, have a great time and tell us all about it!


Ooops !!



Pappychi said:


> Sat eating my breakie and making a list of things I wanna see.
> 
> Anyone looking for me I'll be in the main arena from 5:30pm onwards for all the showing and the opening of the Eukanuba World Challenge (come on Devon!). Since I'm about half an hour from the NEC I shall be leaving around 09:00 today


About the same distance as me ..... makes life so much easier doesnt it !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> The boys have got their pocket money ready


The boys are also wondering who will be subbing them the money for the rest of your haul !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm on my way back! All shopped out, couldn't physically carry anymore.  I've bought absolutely loads. Very disappointed that there are no Barking Heads treats I got 6 bags at 3 for £5 last year but I saw a comment on FB saying they'd had a fire or something.

Sea Treats are doing 5 bags for £20 so basically 2.5kgs total unless you buy the whole fish as they are lighter I think 200g. They are in with the offer this year whereas last year I think they were £5 a bag. I bought 4x 500g bags of treats then a bag of whole fish. They also had their new treats on £3.50 a bag or 3 for £10 so I got the burger things which I think are fish cheese and tomato, another flavour then the whole prawns. Their salmon oil was £10 per 1ltr again I think.

Skippers oil was £16 per litre or 2 for £26

Fish4Dogs I didn't really look at because I prefer sea treats but I think their treats were 2kg for £25

Bow Wow treats were there again! I didn't manage to get them last time but I did the time before. The 50 box of sticks were £12, I didn't but those but I did buy a tub of funny green dental stick things that are supposed to be minty for their teeth. They were £15 and I think there's more than 30 in the tub.

I really can't remember much of what I bought. Most of my money went to sea treats and the wholesale man that sells all the natural treats. I got lots of crunchy things from him and sausages. I think I spent about £85 just at those 2 stalls. 

I bought a big piece of vet bed from Bronte Glen like last year £17 for the XL size.

Oh and I bought some wooden chew things called chew roots. Anyone had them? I've not seen them before but my lot are always trying to eat sticks so thought maybe they'd like them. Looks like a lump of tree:Smuggrin

Spent £185 of my saved £300


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm on my way back! All shopped out, couldn't physically carry anymore.  I've bought absolutely loads. Very disappointed that there are no Barking Heads treats I got 6 bags at 3 for £5 last year but I saw a comment on FB saying they'd had a fire or something.
> 
> Sea Treats are doing 5 bags for £20 so basically 2.5kgs total unless you buy the whole fish as they are lighter I think 200g. They are in with the offer this year whereas last year I think they were £5 a bag. I bought 4x 500g bags of treats then a bag of whole fish. They also had their new treats on £3.50 a bag or 3 for £10 so I got the burger things which I think are fish cheese and tomato, another flavour then the whole prawns. Their salmon oil was £10 per 1ltr again I think.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fab time!! Photos when you get home  Hope you get to feel your feet again some time this evening lol

I am leaving fish4dogs*, bow-wow** & the natural treat man*** until last .... and then buy as much as i can carry/squash in my suitcase!

* Fussy dogs will only eat fish4dogs

** They love bow-wow tripe sticks and even £12 a box is cheap (they were £10 last year), as they are £40ish online!

*** Natural treat man sells loads of great stuff ..... but prices arent that much cheaper than buying online from him, maybe £1 or £2 per kilo (so not huge savings) and postage is only £4.95 so will go there last as would rather fill my case/arms up with things that i cannot get normally or are way cheaper than normal


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Not long got back, got there around 8.30am, straight in hall 1 was nice & quiet, by 9.30am busy, by 12pm really really busy! 
Filled my 'trolley' with what I wanted then took it back to the van & went back in for a proper look round (it's really difficult to get in the stalls if you are pushing a trolley!) 
Had to leave by 2pm, could barely move round the crowds


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Not long got back, got there around 8.30am, straight in hall 1 was nice & quiet, by 9.30am busy, by 12pm really really busy!
> Filled my 'trolley' with what I wanted then took it back to the van & went back in for a proper look round (it's really difficult to get in the stalls if you are pushing a trolley!)
> Had to leave by 2pm, could barely move round the crowds


Doesn't bode well for Sunday then!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

This is what puts me off Crufts somewhat.. the crowds  I stupidly went on a Saturday last year as all my fave breeds there and was packed!!! No way I was going on Sunday this year  but least the pastoral group is Thursday next year


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm on my way back! All shopped out, couldn't physically carry anymore.  I've bought absolutely loads. Very disappointed that there are no Barking Heads treats I got 6 bags at 3 for £5 last year but I saw a comment on FB saying they'd had a fire or something.
> 
> Sea Treats are doing 5 bags for £20 so basically 2.5kgs total unless you buy the whole fish as they are lighter I think 200g. They are in with the offer this year whereas last year I think they were £5 a bag. I bought 4x 500g bags of treats then a bag of whole fish. They also had their new treats on £3.50 a bag or 3 for £10 so I got the burger things which I think are fish cheese and tomato, another flavour then the whole prawns. Their salmon oil was £10 per 1ltr again I think.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got some great bits & pieces. I agree that we need pictures when you've recovered 

Regarding Sea Treats, what is the 5 bags for £20 deal, sorry? I really need to get to Skippers too and stock up on their whole bass fish!



Westie Mum said:


> Sounds like a fab time!! Photos when you get home  Hope you get to feel your feet again some time this evening lol
> 
> I am leaving fish4dogs*, bow-wow** & the natural treat man*** until last .... and then buy as much as i can carry/squash in my suitcase!
> 
> ...


The natural treat man? Is that the name of his stall? Or just what you call him?  I need a really good natural treat stand and am not sure the one I listed is the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Sounds like you got some great bits & pieces. I agree that we need pictures when you've recovered
> 
> Regarding Sea Treats, what is the 5 bags for £20 deal, sorry? I really need to get to Skippers too and stock up on their whole bass fish!
> 
> The natural treat man? Is that the name of his stall? Or just what you call him?  I need a really good natural treat stand and am not sure the one I listed is the one I'm thinking of.


The Sea Treats will be 5 x 500gram bags of either dried fish skins or their cookie biscuit type things. Same as last year.

Natural treat man is what we call him lol .... yes its the same as your list - hall 5 Wholesale natural treats. Last year i lugged 2kg of dried venison back on the train and then realised i had literally only saved £2 to his normal online prices! so might pick up a few bits from him this year but will just do a big order to be delivered to home afterwards - saves arms! and gives me more space for other stuff !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Not long got back, got there around 8.30am, straight in hall 1 was nice & quiet, by 9.30am busy, by 12pm really really busy!
> Filled my 'trolley' with what I wanted then took it back to the van & went back in for a proper look round (it's really difficult to get in the stalls if you are pushing a trolley!)
> Had to leave by 2pm, could barely move round the crowds


Hope you got everything you wanted 

I've only ever been on Saturdays so guess im just used to it being packed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> The Sea Treats will be 5 x 500gram bags of either dried fish skins or their cookie biscuit type things. Same as last year.
> 
> Natural treat man is what we call him lol .... yes its the same as your list - hall 5 Wholesale natural treats. Last year i lugged 2kg of dried venison back on the train and then realised i had literally only saved £2 to his normal online prices! so might pick up a few bits from him this year but will just do a big order to be delivered to home afterwards - saves arms! and gives me more space for other stuff !


Ok, great, thanks!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

9

Couldn't get a good image it won't fit on the side.

3 bags of pet munchies - 3 for £5
4 bags of Boxby treats - 3 for £5 and on 50p
6 bags of healthy centres - 6 for £5
4 bags of Arden Grange treats - £1 each
6 bags of Feelwells treats - 3 for £5
2 tubes of Pooch & Mutt treats - 2 for £5
Tub of Bow Wow minty dental treats - £15
3 bags of burger grill things - 3 for £5

1kg chicken & golden paste sausages
1kg Venison sausages
1kg Duck feet
500g tripe
- all £40 total from natural treat man

Fishcakes with turmeric
Fishcakes with cheese and tomato
Whole prawns
Salmon seaweed bites1kg
Whitefish jerky bites 1kg
Whole Capelin
- all £30 from Sea treats

Finer by Nature

Salmon chunks
Cheese & ham chunks
Black pudding chucks
£7.95 each but 3 for 2

3x Chew root £6.50 each
Pet Angel brush £10
Bronte Glen vet bed £17

Dogs are loving the Chewrootsame


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> This is what puts me off Crufts somewhat.. the crowds  I stupidly went on a Saturday last year as all my fave breeds there and was packed!!! No way I was going on Sunday this year  but least the pastoral group is Thursday next year


Yup .... one of the reasons I may wait until 2019 as that's when 'my' group will be on the Thursday!!



Dogloverlou said:


> Sounds like you got some great bits & pieces. I agree that we need pictures when you've recovered
> 
> Regarding Sea Treats, what is the 5 bags for £20 deal, sorry? I really need to get to Skippers too and stock up on their whole bass fish!
> 
> The natural treat man? Is that the name of his stall? Or just what you call him?  I need a really good natural treat stand and am not sure the one I listed is the one I'm thinking of.


http://www.natural-treats.co.uk/

I got some of the chicken sausages last year & they were absolutely great! 

Been hanging off to see what offers come on this weekend / see how funds go - but think I may order her some since I'm not going this year


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I only took 1 photo, because she was the best dog there....

But then maybe I am biased being as I own her brother 


Here's my haul  I was only going to buy chews!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone know a stand that will be selling good food activity toys? I think someone on FB posted about these connectable tube things that looked really good but I can't find the post anymore 



CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 302702
> 9
> 
> Couldn't get a good image it won't fit on the side.
> ...


Wow! Great haul.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Does anyone know a stand that will be selling good food activity toys? I think someone on FB posted about these connectable tube things that looked really good but I can't find the post anymore


K9 connectables? They are under simply2 pet 3-91


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 302702
> 9
> 
> Couldn't get a good image it won't fit on the side.
> ...


Wow! Makes me wish I was going even more lol!

Yup, going to try the venison sausages & the chicken & golden paste ones when I do my order from the natural treat guy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> K9 connectables? They are under simply2 pet 3-91


That's them! Thank you!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 302702
> 9
> 
> Couldn't get a good image it won't fit on the side.
> ...


Another great haul this year! The Finer by Nature tubs look interesting, they are on my list already to visit 

So ...... what are you opening first 



Nataliee said:


> I only took 1 photo, because she was the best dog there....
> 
> But then maybe I am biased being as I own her brother
> 
> ...


Brother and sister are almost identical !

You definitely found the stall selling Kong stuff then 

The ears from Akela look good! Can you remember the prices ?



Lilylass said:


> Wow! Makes me wish I was going even more lol!
> 
> Yup, going to try the venison sausages & the chicken & golden paste ones when I do my order from the natural treat guy


Not sure if he does any discount codes for after Crufts orders but will check !


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Some serious shopping going on!! 
I'm going tomorrow with 2 friends, won't be arriving until 11:30 so expecting it to be busy - not planning on lots if shopping but hope to have a good look around, enjoy the dogs and soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Another great haul this year! The Finer by Nature tubs look interesting, they are on my list already to visit
> 
> So ...... what are you opening first
> 
> ...


Ohhhh ta - just built a basket & nearly had heart failure as realised it's £95.90!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh ta - just built a basket & nearly had heart failure as realised it's £95.90!


Easy to spend isn't it!

Is I t worth buying the smaller bags (from the deli section) so she can try them first ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Easy to spend isn't it!
> 
> Is I t worth buying the smaller bags (from the deli section) so she can try them first ?


Ohhhhh I've not noticed that - ta, off for a look!

The sausages are def fine as did have some of those last year 

She's had venison loads of times so presuming those will be too .....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Easy to spend isn't it!
> 
> Is I t worth buying the smaller bags (from the deli section) so she can try them first ?





Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh I've not noticed that - ta, off for a look!
> 
> The sausages are def fine as did have some of those last year
> 
> She's had venison loads of times so presuming those will be too .....


Ahhhhh thanks ..... will def get a small bag of the chicken & tumeric ones - I was a bit worried about buying the big pack in case there's too much potato in them for her / the tumeric doesn't agree with her

Might even get her pizzles .....


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Waah ! It's time to leave. Not enough time to see everything and I wasn't even doing any shopping. Sorely tempted to go again tomorrow but feet and wallet say no.

Met some great dogs and owners and loved the agility, flyball and west mids police display.

Now to head home, and watch the crufts highlights on catchup. Hopefully the slow cooker tagine will be a fitting end to a great day.

Only downside is I failed to spot @Katalyst s pizzle wagon :-(


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm on my way back! All shopped out, couldn't physically carry anymore.  I've bought absolutely loads. Very disappointed that there are no Barking Heads treats I got 6 bags at 3 for £5 last year but I saw a comment on FB saying they'd had a fire or something.
> 
> Sea Treats are doing 5 bags for £20 so basically 2.5kgs total unless you buy the whole fish as they are lighter I think 200g. They are in with the offer this year whereas last year I think they were £5 a bag. I bought 4x 500g bags of treats then a bag of whole fish. They also had their new treats on £3.50 a bag or 3 for £10 so I got the burger things which I think are fish cheese and tomato, another flavour then the whole prawns. Their salmon oil was £10 per 1ltr again I think.
> 
> ...


@CavalierOwner I'm interested in the natural treat man, was that the name of the stand? Can you remember where he was? Also the golden paste sausages & chew roots? Never seen any of these before. Thanks x


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Another great haul this year! The Finer by Nature tubs look interesting, they are on my list already to visit
> 
> So ...... what are you opening first
> 
> ...


Finer by Nature are the tubs at the front in my picture, they had loads of different flavours. I got cheese and ham, black pudding an Salami not Salmon  I thought they were Salami when I bought them but when I got them home I read salmon  they are definitely Salami. They had massive tubs too on the 3 for 2, think they were just under £20 a tub but I would never have been able to carry 3 that size.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Another great haul this year! The Finer by Nature tubs look interesting, they are on my list already to visit
> 
> So ...... what are you opening first
> 
> ...


Yes the stall with Kong things was pawstrading in hall 5 (I think) spent £65! And I got given £2 discount lol.

Akela came to £9 for the 2 packs of ears, they didn't have as much of a selection as they did last year.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

fernlady said:


> @CavalierOwner I'm interested in the natural treat man, was that the name of the stand? Can you remember where he was? Also the golden paste sausages & chew roots? Never seen any of these before. Thanks x


I think its called wholesale something, maybe wholesale pet supplies? I'm sure someone on here will know the full name but he's in Hall 5.
http://www.natural-treats.co.uk
That's his website. The chicken and golden paste sausages are sold there.

Chewroots it's literally like a lump of wood  I've never seen them before either but my lot love trying to chew sticks and they loved these. It's a bit like chewing an antler I suppose just eventually wears down and helps clean their teeth.
https://www.greenandwilds.co.uk/chewroots/


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh and I don't know what I'm going to give them first! I haven't even packed it away yet either. Too tired.

Anyone else a sucker for packaging? I love anything that comes in tubs  that's why the Bow Wow/Finer by Nature caught my eye. I luffs anything I can re-use and store more treats in. I especially love the Bow wows tub! It's hard plastic and has a screw lid.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> @CavalierOwner I'm interested in the natural treat man, was that the name of the stand? Can you remember where he was? Also the golden paste sausages & chew roots? Never seen any of these before. Thanks x


Hall 5, stand 90


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Might even get her pizzles .....


She will love you for forever !!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> She will love you for forever !!


Not sure I will though ..... 



Westie Mum said:


> Hall 5, stand 90
> 
> View attachment 302713


:Arghh :Arghh :Arghh that's the one!

Ohhh the sausages were amazing!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Finer by Nature are the tubs at the front in my picture, they had loads of different flavours. I got cheese and ham, black pudding an Salami not Salmon  I thought they were Salami when I bought them but when I got them home I read salmon  they are definitely Salami. They had massive tubs too on the 3 for 2, think they were just under £20 a tub but I would never have been able to carry 3 that size.


Thanks, might grab a few of those too!



Nataliee said:


> Yes the stall with Kong things was pawstrading in hall 5 (I think) spent £65! And I got given £2 discount lol.
> 
> Akela came to £9 for the 2 packs of ears, they didn't have as much of a selection as they did last year.


Hmmmm I don't remember Akela having much by the Saturday last year so if they have even less this year, I doubt much will be left!

Wow, a whole £2 ..... what are you going to spend your huge discount on lol



Lilylass said:


> Not sure I will though .....
> 
> :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh that's the one!
> 
> Ohhh the sausages were amazing!


Tbh the first time you smell them they are a bit wee smelling. But after that you don't notice lol ..... certainly no worse that fish skins or dried tripe!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> I think its called wholesale something, maybe wholesale pet supplies? I'm sure someone on here will know the full name but he's in Hall 5.
> http://www.natural-treats.co.uk
> That's his website. The chicken and golden paste sausages are sold there.
> 
> ...


Thank you x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hall 5, stand 90
> 
> View attachment 302713


Thank you - I wish I was a VIP & it was empty like this whilst I browsed!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Not sure I will though .....
> 
> :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh that's the one!
> 
> Ohhh the sausages were amazing!


@Lilylass you sound like you tried them yourself!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Ditsy pet had some really nice harnesses, was really tempted but they are expensive for what they are


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks, might grab a few of those too!
> 
> Hmmmm I don't remember Akela having much by the Saturday last year so if they have even less this year, I doubt much will be left!
> 
> ...


I joked with Akela that they'd better have some stock left by Sunday! I'll be disappointed if they're nearly sold out to be honest as I was hoping to stock up on their wet.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Ditsy pet had some really nice harnesses, was really tempted but they are expensive for what they are


Love Ditsy Pet but have vowed not to visit them this year. Like do I really need another new collar?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fernlady said:


> @Lilylass you sound like you tried them yourself!


I very nearly did lol!

Looked good enough to


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Love Ditsy Pet but have vowed not to visit them this year. Like do I really need another new collar?


If it helps I don't think they had any discount anyway!

Akela have got a really small stand with less variety of chews but I'm sure they'll have enough stock


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Thank you - I wish I was a VIP & it was empty like this whilst I browsed!


Ha-ha me too!



Dogloverlou said:


> I joked with Akela that they'd better have some stock left by Sunday! I'll be disappointed if they're nearly sold out to be honest as I was hoping to stock up on their wet.


Were they not £2 a tin last year ? Or 6 tins for a tenner ? (Making them £1.66 each).

Online you can get 36 for £50 which is 1.38 a tin - so cheaper online then at Crufts.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha me too!
> 
> Were they not £2 a tin last year ? Or 6 tins for a tenner ? (Making them £1.66 each).
> 
> Online you can get 36 for £50 which is 1.38 a tin - so cheaper online then at Crufts.


Yes 6 tins for a tenner I think. To be honest, that's fine though as I only want 6 -12 cans so not to much of a budget breaker.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

The OH and myself have not long got back from our first time at crufts and absolutely knackered. It is certainly stimulating for the senses! 
We came back with lots of goodies and managed to get a few freebies. It was amazing to meet so many different breeds in flesh. I fell in love with the Mexican hairless and the Korean jindo dogs and of course all tge lovely sighthounds. 
I hope everybody else had a great time.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone go to Lilys Kitchen today ? 

New food out launching at Crufts "Great British breakfast" venison sausage meat, ham, eggs and beans.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Anyone go to Lilys Kitchen today ?
> 
> New food out launching at Crufts "Great British breakfast" venison sausage meat, ham, eggs and beans.


Ooh a wet food?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Westie Mum:

... Lily's Kitchen...

New food launching at Crufts -- _"Great British breakfast",_ venison sausage meat, ham, eggs, & beans.

/QUOTE
.
.
for human consumption, or nonhumans? 
.
.
.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ooh a wet food?


Oops yes sorry - wet food 



leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Westie Mum:
> 
> ... Lily's Kitchen...
> 
> ...


Non humans .... but might taste nice lol


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Anyone go to Lilys Kitchen today ?
> 
> New food out launching at Crufts "Great British breakfast" venison sausage meat, ham, eggs and beans.


Yes, saw that but didn't buy today. My 2 would love it !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Westie Mum:

...
Non humans ... but might taste nice, lol.

/QUOTE
.
.
well, here's some good food for humans! -
http://www.prudentialcenter.com/dine_detail.html?id=123
.
45,000 square feet of Italian edibles. Mmmmm...
.
.
.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Westie Mum:
> 
> ...
> Non humans ... but might taste nice, lol.
> ...


Oh yes, definately lots of places for humans to eat !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oops yes sorry - wet food


Will definitely pick up some on Sunday then. Sounds good.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have fun everyone going today  

Look forward to seeing more hauls later ..... me, I can see my day being a mix of being glued to the tv / live streaming - ohhhh and trying to decide what to treat her too from the Pet Treat guy (basket has been filled / emptied several times already lol!)


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

On our way, been awake since 4.00am! It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Have fun everyone going today
> 
> Look forward to seeing more hauls later ..... me, I can see my day being a mix of being glued to the tv / live streaming - ohhhh and trying to decide what to treat her too from the Pet Treat guy (basket has been filled / emptied several times already lol!)


Enjoy your day  Will catch up watching this afternoon when im home.



fernlady said:


> On our way, been awake since 4.00am! It's going to be a long day!


Have a great time! One more sleep for me ..... not that i managed much sleep last night, was too excited lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Have a good day everyone. I feel like I've been hit by a bus today, my whole body aches from dragging kilos and kilos of treats around and carting them back on two trains.  still need to put my haul away too


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

fernlady said:


> On our way, been awake since 4.00am! It's going to be a long day!


Only been here 1.5 hours & for most things on my list already!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Top picture my Natural treat man, Sea Treats and Finer by Nature purchases.

All my other treats.

Now I've got to put it all away and it's not going to fit in my dog cupboard. :Arghh


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

How much were the finer by nature tubs? Just wondering whether to send someone back to get some!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> How much were the finer by nature tubs? Just wondering whether to send someone back to get some!


This size were £7.95 I think and were 3 for 2. The huge tubs were just under £20 and also 3 for 2.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> This size were £7.95 I think and were 3 for 2. The huge tubs were just under £20 and also 3 for 2.


Fab, thanks


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 302782
> View attachment 302783
> 
> 
> ...


Flippin Nora!

Going to be some very lucky & happy dogs in your house!

How long will that last?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

It's the fish treats that annoy me - if they can sell them at less that 1/2 price at shows, i really do feel ripped off buying them at their online shop


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> It's the fish treats that annoy me - if they can sell them at less that 1/2 price at shows, i really do feel ripped off buying them at their online shop


Own brand online shops are always done at RRP :Arghh, if they are sold elsewhere look for deals


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Flippin Nora!
> 
> Going to be some very lucky & happy dogs in your house!
> 
> How long will that last?


Hopefully last until next crufts! I still had some sea treats, 1 bag of Barking Heads and 2 bags of betty miller leftover from last year leftover from last year. I feel like I've bought more this year. I'v never needed to buy treats in between crufts visits but I have bought the odd thing if somethings caught my eye in the pet shop or online.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Opened one of the mixed fish skin bags from Mariners choice & found a piece of blue plastic bag stuck in a treat


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Nataliee:

Opened one of the mixed fish skin bags from Mariners choice & found *a piece of blue plastic bag* stuck in a treat.

/QUOTE
.
.
Eek!  - i'd be checking the rest of that particular sort of treat, each time i got one out, till they were gone... Just in case. 
.
.
I once got shreds of blue plastic "burlap" from a rice-sack mixed in my dinner from a Chinese take-away. The [white male] owner was surprised, & not pleased, when i phoned & insisted on a replacement - he said, _"It won't hurt U!..." _[He came to the house, the bag of replacement entree' in hand, & identified the source himself - I had no idea what those little blue bits were, only that i didn't want to EAT them.]
Yeah, well, i didn't order 'plastic on the side'. :Meh He didn't charge me for the replacement.
.
A couple of months later, a newspaper article explained that his 'restaurant' was a money-laundering operation for his real livelihood - selling dope. 
.
.
.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

fernlady said:


> On our way, been awake since 4.00am! It's going to be a long day!


On our way back now! Fastest time ever. I'll do a tally & photo when we get back.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So Forthglade might not be visiting for me after all. They're not selling their Spring edition food & no pure 90% varieties either. I only really wanted to stop by and get the new food as I can get the other varieties anywhere, so might give them a miss now.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> So Forthglade might not be visiting for me after all. They're not selling their Spring edition food & no pure 90% varieties either. I only really wanted to stop by and get the new food as I can get the other varieties anywhere, so might give them a miss now.


Can you not get the pure varieties elsewhere??


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

It doesn't look a lot but I got 48 cans of Canagan for nearly half price! A few bits & bobs for people at work & I've got to send the Hunter harness back. They had typo errors on their sizes but they did day they would exchange for me. Just having a nice cup of tea now.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

fernlady said:


> View attachment 302801
> 
> 
> It doesn't look a lot but I got 48 cans of Canagan for nearly half price! A few bits & bobs for people at work & I've got to send the Hunter harness back. They had typo errors on their sizes but they did day they would exchange for me. Just having a nice cup of tea now.


Loving the blue colour


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Can you not get the pure varieties elsewhere??


Yes I can so it's not to bad, I was just stating they're not selling them at Crufts. Only the normal range.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

fernlady said:


> View attachment 302801
> 
> 
> It doesn't look a lot but I got 48 cans of Canagan for nearly half price! A few bits & bobs for people at work & I've got to send the Hunter harness back. They had typo errors on their sizes but they did day they would exchange for me. Just having a nice cup of tea now.


How much were the cans ( sounds like a great saving! ) & dried food if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> How much were the cans ( sounds like a great saving! ) & dried food if you don't mind me asking?


Hi @Dogloverlou, 3 bags of 2kg food for 29.99 (on average, depending on flavour, they work out at 15.00) so a saving of 15.00. Tins of wet were 2.00 each instead of 2.29 but they have an offer on 4 for 5.00. I got 48 cans which worked out at 1.25 per can! That's a bargain!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

fernlady said:


> Hi @Dogloverlou, 3 bags of 2kg food for 29.99 (on average, depending on flavour, they work out at 15.00) so a saving of 15.00. Tins of wet were 2.00 each instead of 2.29 but they have an offer on 4 for 5.00. I got 48 cans which worked out at 1.25 per can! That's a bargain!


Brilliant, thanks. Sounds like a good offer. Will definitely stop by. Need some dry food to tie us over to our next delivery anyway  Is that the offer which states you get a free trolley or something if you buy the 3 bags of dog food?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Brilliant, thanks. Sounds like a good offer. Will definitely stop by. Need some dry food to tie us over to our next delivery anyway  Is that the offer which states you get a free trolley or something if you buy the 3 bags of dog food?


@Dogloverlou yes, that's the one but I wangled 3!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @Dogloverlou yes, that's the one but I wangled 3!


We need that trolley on the day! 

How did you wangle three?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> We need that trolley on the day!
> 
> How did you wangle three?


Well considering I bought 3 bags of food which qualified me for 1 it was the guy who served me that got me 2 more - 24 cans in each. I also take my own shopping trolley (from Argos, been using it for the last 4 years now, it's brilliant). TBH, the Canagan ones aren't great, the zip broke on 1 when we were doing it up! If you're going to buy quite a bit, just be cheeky & ask @Dogloverlou


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> We need that trolley on the day!
> 
> How did you wangle three?





fernlady said:


> Well considering I bought 3 bags of food which qualified me for 1 it was the guy who served me that got me 2 more - 24 cans in each. I also take my own shopping trolley (from Argos, been using it for the last 4 years now, it's brilliant). TBH, the Canagan ones aren't great, the zip broke on 1 when we were doing it up! If you're going to buy quite a bit, just be cheeky & ask @Dogloverlou


How did you pull 4?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> How did you pull 4?


@Lilylass I was with my sister!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fernlady said:


> @Lilylass I was with my sister!


 I was hoping you were with someone lol!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone know if anyone is selling decent ramps suitable for big heavy dogs? Just got a new car and it's a bit tall for Horace so hoping to find something to help.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
It was easy, Lou - Fern pulled 1, Sis pulled a 2nd, & they hired 2 bearers to carry the rmng 2.

U know - 'bearers', like in those 1940s "Tarzan" movies?...
they carried the Canagan trolleys on their heads, as is traditional.
.
.
and they only cost 3# of millet & 2# of onions for the whole afternoon!
.
what a bargain. :-D
They're photogenic, too.
.
.
.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Colette said:


> Anyone know if anyone is selling decent ramps suitable for big heavy dogs? Just got a new car and it's a bit tall for Horace so hoping to find something to help.


I am after a ramp so was hoping to find something yesterday. I didn`t really see any though just those that came with the Jeeps. I must admit to disliking shopping, after wandering up a couple of trade isles I have had quite enough so probably just didn`t search with any conviction!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Had a great day - but only just got in after 2 major diversions on the A34 and lane closures on the motorway added an extra hour to my drive home.
Shattered but enjoyed meeting g lots of dogs and their owners


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> It's the fish treats that annoy me - if they can sell them at less that 1/2 price at shows, i really do feel ripped off buying them at their online shop


I rarely buy fish skins apart from Crufts because of this! Last year I brought 4kg which i stretched out to last almost a year. I think I ran out in January.



Nataliee said:


> Opened one of the mixed fish skin bags from Mariners choice & found a piece of blue plastic bag stuck in a treat


:Jawdrop I'd email them ....



Dogloverlou said:


> So Forthglade might not be visiting for me after all. They're not selling their Spring edition food & no pure 90% varieties either. I only really wanted to stop by and get the new food as I can get the other varieties anywhere, so might give them a miss now.


That's a shame, I thought they'd be launching it at Crufts. I'm not really planning on buying from forthglade but will visit the stand just incase they are giving out any discounts for after Crufts orders.



fernlady said:


> View attachment 302801
> 
> 
> It doesn't look a lot but I got 48 cans of Canagan for nearly half price! A few bits & bobs for people at work & I've got to send the Hunter harness back. They had typo errors on their sizes but they did day they would exchange for me. Just having a nice cup of tea now.


Great haul ! 48 tins, wow that's some weight to lug back! Should keep the boy happy for a fair while


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I rarely buy fish skins apart from Crufts because of this! Last year I brought 4kg which i stretched out to last almost a year. I think I ran out in January.
> 
> :Jawdrop I'd email them ....
> 
> ...


Go to sleep woman!

You've a busy day ahead & i expect a detailed report!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Go to sleep woman!
> 
> You've a busy day ahead & i expect a detailed report!!!


Pffft still wide awake !

Though I'd sleep tonight as barely slept the last two nights as too excited/pondering what to buy!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

At train station. Trains due in 4 mins, 28 min train


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Woke up this morning thinking about going to Crufts tomorrow! Have a brilliant day everyone.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

By the way, HUB International weren't there yesterday.

I think I did Crufts wrong, I didn't buy anything!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh Lordy .... it's is HEAVING already


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> At train station. Trains due in 4 mins, 28 min train


Stop it lol! You're making me want to move!!

Hope you've taken the big suitcase


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh Lordy .... it's is HEAVING already


This is what worries me the most. I'm fine about getting me and Samuel there, kind of nervous about the showing part, but we'll be fine. It's Paul with his buggy (even though it's indoors the distances are too far for his leg) and then him coping with the crowds all day as we can't leave till after 4pm that I'm really worried about. Hoping I can send him out to the van for a snooze during the day while I stay in the hall with Samuel if it all gets too much


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Noticed several stands missing this year, wonder why. No Billy & Margot, Daisy's dog deli, honeys dog food, bed bones & beyond, fab toy stall missing from hall 5 unless it moved


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Noticed several stands missing this year, wonder why. No Billy & Margot, Daisy's dog deli, honeys dog food, bed bones & beyond, fab toy stall missing from hall 5 unless it moved


I would imagine it costs quite a lot for the stands & for the smaller traders that & discounting may mean it's not very profitable - although it does gain new customers / good way of advertising etc

I went to the beko stand last year & a lot of the prices were the same as buying from them online so not worth hauling it home


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@Dogloverlou - what day you going ?

Forthglade have 1 box of spring lamb, hidden under the counter. He just gave me one


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I have arrived! Just watching some obedience.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> @Dogloverlou - what day you going ?
> 
> Forthglade have 1 box of spring lamb, hidden under the counter. He just gave me one


Really?!  I'm there tomorrow!

When I asked they said they'd have none for sale, just taster options if you bring your dog to the stall.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Really?!  I'm there tomorrow!
> 
> When I asked they said they'd have none for sale, just taster options if you bring your dog to the stall.


They aren't for sale, he just gave it me instead of the other free sample. Ask nicely


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just sat having lunch now and a drink. 

Have a full suitcase in the cloakroom. Just have hall 3 to do now!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> They aren't for sale, he just gave it me instead of the other free sample. Ask nicely


Hopefully having Cash in tow will help tug on their heart strings


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> By the way, HUB International weren't there yesterday.
> 
> I think I did Crufts wrong, I didn't buy anything!


Nor did I 

I posted this in katalysts thread instead of this one so thought i'd copy it across - apologies for anyone who has had to read it twice 

We arrived in the hall just before noon and barely stepped foot in the shopping areas, walked through them looked at a few stall that caught my eye on the way to the different show rings and discovery dogs - spent most of my time talking to owners/breeders and fussing dog  Picked up some great contacts for the future 
Then we went to the main arena just before 4pm and settled down for the rest of the afternoon. I think I need to go for 2 or 3 days (and with a lot of money) next time so I can see more activities, dogs and have time to shop.
However for anyone without a big budget be assured there is more than enough to fill your day without any shopping.

Plus if you've got the patience there is plenty of freebies that soon add up to quite a decent haul 
And taking your own food saves a fortune


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Coffee time now  am almost done. My feet ache! 

Sniffers pet care have no bow-wow tripe sticks left  I wanted 3 boxes of 50  

Going back to hall 5 shortly. Natural treat man keep offered to keep my purchases there for me so going to pop back and collect them:- 1kg venison sausages, 1kg veal strips, 2kg venison strips. Might see what else he has. 

Spent half hour talking to the Cairn terrier ladies. Most beautiful black/dark Cairn there ... got their phone numbers 

It's certainly a lot quieter at 4pm than it was at 10am !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Coffee time now  am almost done. My feet ache!
> 
> Sniffers pet care have no bow-wow tripe sticks left  I wanted 3 boxes of 50
> 
> ...


I bought Mylo some sausages with garlic, boy do they stink!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Westie Mum sounds like a great day 
Re the crowds going by the commentary on the live stream they are all in the arena or queueing to get in! It looks packed.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm in hall four eating an apple and drinking my water waiting for everyone to bugger off so I can watch the groups


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fleur said:


> @Westie Mum sounds like a great day
> Re the crowds going by the commentary on the live stream they are all in the arena or queueing to get in! It looks packed.


Yes, they just said there is a line outside the main arena as large as the numbers inside! 

God knows what tomorrow will be like!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I'm in hall four eating an apple and drinking my water waiting for everyone to bugger off so I can watch the groups


What a downgrade from the nachos!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone been to Dog World or Our Dogs stands? I'm planning my shopping and wondering if they have any deals on for subscriptions.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> What a downgrade from the nachos!


IKR? Health is a lifestyle and all that 

I'm hoping everyone sods off so I can watch the group tonight in the arena.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just on the train, nearly killed myself lifting the suitcase 

Be home with my feet up and a cuppa in half an hour


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Question for anyone who has shown at Crufts..... I know you can't take the dog out till after 4pm, but can the people go out to their vehicle and back in again during the day? (Just trying to work out if I need to lug everything inside at the start of the day )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm home, feet are stinging! Will unpack tomorrow, bags dumped in dining room for now.










Dogs desperate to get in there!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Question for anyone who has shown at Crufts..... I know you can't take the dog out till after 4pm, but can the people go out to their vehicle and back in again during the day? (Just trying to work out if I need to lug everything inside at the start of the day )


Hopefully someone will answer.

I would think so though as normal people going can go back and forth.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Update! I got in to the main arena


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Question for anyone who has shown at Crufts..... I know you can't take the dog out till after 4pm, but can the people go out to their vehicle and back in again during the day? (Just trying to work out if I need to lug everything inside at the start of the day )


From what I understand, no. I mean if you have someone else with you then obviously they can go in/out but I think you need your pass every time you leave the arena. There is an outdoor area for exercise I believe in hall 5 so you can go in/out there for bit of fresh air/exercise your dog etc, but again you need the pass on you at all times. But don't quote me all of that as it's a first for me too!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> This is what worries me the most. I'm fine about getting me and Samuel there, kind of nervous about the showing part, but we'll be fine. It's Paul with his buggy (even though it's indoors the distances are too far for his leg) and then him coping with the crowds all day as we can't leave till after 4pm that I'm really worried about. Hoping I can send him out to the van for a snooze during the day while I stay in the hall with Samuel if it all gets too much


The buggy will be fine. There are tons and tons of people on mobility scooters and hundreds of pushchairs! People seem to manage ok, even the women with wide twin pushchairs.

Don't get me wrong, I have twin grandchildren myself and love babies ..... but seriously not the place for pushchairs IMO !



Nataliee said:


> Noticed several stands missing this year, wonder why. No Billy & Margot, Daisy's dog deli, honeys dog food, bed bones & beyond, fab toy stall missing from hall 5 unless it moved


Yeah very odd no Billy & Margot, they are always there!



fernlady said:


> I bought Mylo some sausages with garlic, boy do they stink!


Ha-ha, I must have stunk coming back on the train. I spent about £80 just with that stall 



Fleur said:


> @Westie Mum sounds like a great day
> Re the crowds going by the commentary on the live stream they are all in the arena or queueing to get in! It looks packed.


Ahhhh yes did see loads of people heading off that way. I've always gone on Saturdays though and was so shocked at how packed it was this Saturday compared to previous years.



Biffo said:


> Has anyone been to Dog World or Our Dogs stands? I'm planning my shopping and wondering if they have any deals on for subscriptions.


Sorry not sure about subscriptions. Dog world usually give out goodie bags but had none left today already!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> Update! I got in to the main arena


Yay ! Enjoy


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Coffee time now  am almost done. My feet ache!
> 
> Sniffers pet care have no bow-wow tripe sticks left  I wanted 3 boxes of 50
> 
> ...


How can they run out on day 2 for goodness sakes! (or do you think they have a limit / day?)



Westie Mum said:


> I'm home, feet are stinging! Will unpack tomorrow, bags dumped in dining room for now.
> 
> View attachment 302861
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh looks good!

I want to see what's in them! (what's the black bag in front of the trolley?)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Although I did have an amazing day on Thursday I was very peeved by the Vets Choices stand. Stood there for 10 minutes while the staff chatted among themselves , then 4 of them flocked round a young female. Talk about feeling invisible , we walked away in the end but my friend went back and gave them a piece of her mind. Generally though everyone was very helpful, top marks to the guy at Woof and Brew.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Where do you get the vet bed from, guys?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> How can they run out on day 2 for goodness sakes! (or do you think they have a limit / day?)
> 
> Ohhhhhh looks good!
> 
> I want to see what's in them! (what's the black bag in front of the trolley?)


3rd day  .... but no, they have no more in their van for tomorrow either. Completely sold out! But to be fair, lot of stalls were looking low today!

Trolley? The big black bag was the strong hessian bag from Billy&Margot last year. Took it with me as it's a good shoulder bag and fits in loads! It has some of the wholesale natural treats in  brought 7 kilo's of stuff from him!

Oh asked him about discount for online orders, his website doesn't have the facility to do discounts do he can't do any at the moment. I Did get a 20% off code for naturesmenu for you!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> 3rd day  .... but no, they have no more in their van for tomorrow either. Completely sold out! But to be fair, lot of stalls were looking low today!
> 
> Trolley? The big black bag was the strong hessian bag from Billy&Margot last year. Took it with me as it's a good shoulder bag and fits in loads! It has some of the wholesale natural treats in  brought 7 kilo's of stuff from him!
> 
> Oh asked him about discount for online orders, his website doesn't have the facility to do discounts do he can't do any at the moment. I Did get a 20% off code for naturesmenu for you!


Ahhh sorry lost a day (being off yesterday!)

The black bag on the floor with the white writing? No wonder if looks good if it's B&M!

OK re treat man - I'll get her some sausages 

Ohhhh fabby re NM as only have 1 can left lol!

(ps running late so must fly!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Ahhh sorry lost a day (being off yesterday!)
> 
> The black bag on the floor with the white writing? No wonder if looks good if it's B&M!
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh the little bag with the white writing on is from Akela - 1 tin of food, a packets of meat treats and a packet of training treats for £5.

Have a lovely night out!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

That's me off to bed, up at 2 am for the first ferry of the morning at 4am!

I'll be in Hall 5 ring 28 with wee Samuel if any early birds want to say hello (we're on just after 9am). You'll recognise Sam, and Paul's buggy! Lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

And likewise, I'm in the same ring as Tyton, so anyone attending do stop by and say hello if you wish to meet Cash ( and me as a secondary option haha  ) I'll be wearing all black & I wear glasses.

Off to bed myself now.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like you had a fab day! Can't wait to see pics of unpacked bags. 



fernlady said:


> I bought Mylo some sausages with garlic, boy do they stink!


I bought the same sausages last year, I kept getting a whiff of them on the train every time someone walked past.



Dogloverlou said:


> Where do you get the vet bed from, guys?


I buy my vetbed from Bronte Glen. Brilliant quality and only £17 for the XL size which I cut in half so I have two pieces. Washes really well and my dogs are still using the stuff I bought last year at the min. Going to replace it with the new piece tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone would think Oscar had walked the 5 shopping halls himself today sourcing his own treats .......










We are off to bed - good luck to everyone showing tomorrow!

(Excuse his muddy bits and the dirty cushions)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Waiting for the train - good luck everyone showing today.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I've unpacked!

*Wholesale natural treats - *even after me saying I would do an online order after the show I got carried away ..... about £90 just at his stall !

2 kg dried veal strips
3 kg dried venison strips
1 kg wild Scottish venison sausages
1kg pizzle

4 kg fish4dogs fish skins, £50
3 x packets of Anco naturals dear ears, £10
4 x feelwells venison sticks £10
2 x bags of 28 whimzees £10
3 x anco split antlers £15

3 x platinum pure fish cartons £4
2 x naturediet grain free trays £1.50
2 x lovejoys trays - Lancashire hotpot and fish pie £2
3 x little big Paw tins £4
Fish4dogs - 2 x salmon mousse, 2 x trout moose, 2 x herring tins, 6 for £5
2 x Arden Grange liver paste £3
Yumove advance 120 pack (for Lucy) £34 - *no idea of normal price? *
Akela goody bag: 1 x kangaroo tin, 1 x kangaroo treats, 1 x fish training treats, notepad, pen and sticker - £5

*Freebies:-*
Butchers choice new tray, Butcher choice tripe tin, Forthglade spring lamb tray & packet of joint aid. Could have got loads of kibble samples but they don't eat kibble so didn't bother.

I spent about £300 which included breakfast, lunch, several hot drinks and tons of water!

I told Bow-bow's the dogs were disappointed they had ran out of tripe sticks yesterday. Must be the lady I was speaking to on the stall as she's since offered to post 3 boxes out to me at show price, £35 instead of over that per box normally! So good result with that 

Apart from a few bits from zooplus throughout the year, my dogs are good for a whole year again now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I didn't do bad considering all my shopping was done mostly last minute on the way out. Got the three bags of Canagan deal but they'd run out of wet food bar the senior recipes so had 4 tins of that. No Forthglade Spring boxes left @Westie Mum  Didn't get to Skippers or Sea treats either which is unfortunate.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I managed to make just one single purchase... but it was the ramp I was looking for. Introduced H to it in the house today and he seems happy walking on it so pleased so far.
Definitely planning to go on a weekday next year- we were there all day and still seemed to get nothing done!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had an amazing weekend. I'm all shopped out now  first photo is what i bought. I also bought opie a new dogmatic head harness, and cherokee a new show collar and lead from essenjay. The girl well and truely earnt it. The next two photos are my freebies, and then my little rat pack showing off their new equafleeces.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, I didn't do bad considering all my shopping was done mostly last minute on the way out. Got the three bags of Canagan deal but they'd run out of wet food bar the senior recipes so had 4 tins of that. No Forthglade Spring boxes left @Westie Mum  Didn't get to Skippers or Sea treats either which is unfortunate.


That's a shame about the forthglade. I have a 20% off code if you want it ? Depends if you want to do a big enough order for free delivery though.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone remember the name of the stall in hall 4 selling Hunter harnesses/collars etc? It might have actually been Hunter's stall but I'm sure I'd seen other brands stuff there. It was next to a big stand selling vet bed on rolls


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

If it was the one at the top of the stairs, with the discounted rack at the front, pretty sure it was Hunter themselves.



Nataliee said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the stall in hall 4 selling Hunter harnesses/collars etc? It might have actually been Hunter's stall but I'm sure I'd seen other brands stuff there. It was next to a big stand selling vet bed on rolls


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the stall in hall 4 selling Hunter harnesses/collars etc? It might have actually been Hunter's stall but I'm sure I'd seen other brands stuff there. It was next to a big stand selling vet bed on rolls


@Nataliee It was Hunter. I bought Mylo a new harness & had to exchange it when i got home. They were very good - here's the link to their site http://www.hunterpetuk.co.uk


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks both, I thought I'd seen a nice orange neoprene harness on their stall but can't find it on their website


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Thanks both, I thought I'd seen a nice orange neoprene harness on their stall but can't find it on their website


@Nataliee was it this one in but orange?
http://www.hunterpetuk.co.uk/dogs/nylon/nylon-dog-harnesses/neopren-harness-red-detail


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

fernlady said:


> @Nataliee was it this one in but orange?
> http://www.hunterpetuk.co.uk/dogs/nylon/nylon-dog-harnesses/neopren-harness-red-detail


Yes that's the one, think it was orange & white


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Edited, issue resolved


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

Just a quick message to get you to check your natural treats from crufts if you have any left to make sure they are all ok. I've just hunted through my dog treat cupboard to find some new treats for the dogs and a big bag of venison stick things from that wholesale place in hall 5 (look like really long sausages) have started growing mould.  I don't know why, they are in their original packaging unopened in a cool dark cupboard with a 2018 date. Everything else is fine and the treats are always stored in there, I've had to throw them out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a quick message to get you to check your natural treats from crufts if you have any left to make sure they are all ok. I've just hunted through my dog treat cupboard to find some new treats for the dogs and a big bag of venison stick things from that wholesale place in hall 5 (look like really long sausages) have started growing mould.  I don't know why, they are in their original packaging unopened in a cool dark cupboard with a 2018 date. Everything else is fine and the treats are always stored in there, I've had to throw them out.


Maybe you should start a new thread warning people.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a quick message to get you to check your natural treats from crufts if you have any left to make sure they are all ok. I've just hunted through my dog treat cupboard to find some new treats for the dogs and a big bag of venison stick things from that wholesale place in hall 5 (look like really long sausages) have started growing mould.  I don't know why, they are in their original packaging unopened in a cool dark cupboard with a 2018 date. Everything else is fine and the treats are always stored in there, I've had to throw them out.


Mine were the same ..... but ..... Oscar had been in there and cocked his leg up the shopping bag so thought they'd gone mouldy because of that. All the rest of the dried treats are fine.

Thought it was just us and because Oscar has to cock his leg at anything new 

Chucked them out weeks ago.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ewwww, that is worrying , shoiuld let the manuafacturers know . I've just had a big sort out of treats and food so all up to date, but thanks for the warning , I'll try and give this warning it's own thread.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't think of starting a warning thread, thanks @SusieRainbow I've just seen the one you've posted.

Pretty grim isn't it @Westie Mum only had them 4 months. I checked all the dates on everything when I unpacked from crufts just to make sure they had good use buy dates so I didn't even think they'd be going dodgy. I've opened the bag of chicken and golden paste sausages today just in case they started going off soon. :Arghh


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I didn't think of starting a warning thread, thanks @SusieRainbow I've just seen the one you've posted.
> 
> Pretty grim isn't it @Westie Mum only had them 4 months. I checked all the dates on everything when I unpacked from crufts just to make sure they had good use buy dates so I didn't even think they'd be going dodgy. I've opened the bag of chicken and golden paste sausages today just in case they started going off soon. :Arghh


Yeah I never even thought of posting here, thought the bag maybe wasn't sealed properly and Oscar had piddled on them!

I only brought one bag of the venison sausage sticks, but brought 2kg of dried veal strips and 3kg of dried venison, all of which is fine. Oh and Pizzles but they were scoffed ages ago!

The feelwell venison sticks, which are practically the same, are all fine.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

May don't you make a complaint to the company concerned, after all its still in date?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

jenny armour said:


> May don't you make a complaint to the company concerned, after all its still in date?


@CavalierOwner email them a photo. The owner is a nice guy.

I threw mine away weeks ago so too late really for me.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't Think. I threw them in the bin as soon as o found them.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dropped them a private FB message this afternoon and just heard back! I obviously didn't have a picture as I'd thrown them out without thinking to take one but they are going to send me replacements.  brilliant service. They said that as the sticks are preservative free it can occasionally happen if a little bit of moisture is left inside when making them. Funnily enough I wondered whether that could have been the case when I was thinking about it earlier. Dogs will be pleased.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Replacement treats have just been delivered!  Brilliant service.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Replacement treats have just been delivered!  Brilliant service.


Thats great ! If Oscar piddle pants hadnt cocked his leg up the bag i would probably have emailed them at the time but ........

Nice to see a good company responding to an issue quickly and fairly


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Thats great ! If Oscar piddle pants hadnt cocked his leg up the bag i would probably have emailed them at the time but ........
> 
> Nice to see a good company responding to an issue quickly and fairly


Yes at least we know that if our crufts stock goes dodgy next year, they'll probably replace it. I wasn't expecting them to as I didn't have a picture to prove that they'd gone mouldy. Dogs loved them, they had 1 each as soon as I opened them never bought the venison sticks before. My dogs aren't fussy though, I've not found 1 thing that they won't eat.:Woot


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes at least we know that if our crufts stock goes dodgy next year, they'll probably replace it. I wasn't expecting them to as I didn't have a picture to prove that they'd gone mouldy. Dogs loved them, they had 1 each as soon as I opened them never bought the venison sticks before. My dogs aren't fussy though, I've not found 1 thing that they won't eat.:Woot


Yeah if it happens next year I'll know!

Oscar loves Venison ..... mind you, there isn't much treat wise he doesn't like lol


----------

